# Hunting > Hunting >  How's the recon going for the roar?

## Sideshow

Ok so while stuck in the UK, was wondering how your recon is looking for this coming roar?
Show us some pics if you can, if not then have you got anything of promise showing in your area or exspot :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Will be nice to see how this pans out for all and if you hit miss or strike the jack pot. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bonecrusher

A couple from my recent wanderings

----------


## HNTMAD

Always a challenge, I know of plenty of stags that wont be in roar area's until the roar or near too as they grow velvet and rooting stores elsewhere, i know stags roar in the hills so not too worried about trophy heads (there are some in spots i go) more the roaring action its self. Sure finding feed and wallows is good as it will indicate areas they are likly to hang out. I do plenty of that while everyday hunting

Good luck though

Hamish

----------


## R93

I do not recon any country this time of year.
Waste of time where I hunt.
Stags can move miles from where they are now up till the autumn.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

The only recon I do is with the game camera., otherwise just normally hunting and take note of any new wallows I havnt seen before. Experience in past is nearly all the wallows in the areas I hunt have sign of a stag during the roar so if you know where the wallows are its a good starting point. Putting the game camera out at such spots from mid feb though to the roar during get a picture and vid of what stags are around.

----------


## Gibo

Mines going mint, havnt looked since last roar  :Grin:

----------


## tikka

I haven't traveled far enough to check on my game in the last 2 months maybe next week.

----------


## MDub

I had a good look around my usual fallow spot yesterday but it seems as though most of them are still living in the neighbouring forestry apart from a few solo bucks. They don't seem to come into the native bush until they break up from the bachelor groups, and then the groups of hinds follow.

----------


## Marty Henry

> [ATTAdCH=CONFIG]45300[/ATTACH]
> 
> A couple from my recent wanderings
> 
> 
> Attachment 45302


Good scouting! looks like you found yourself a new rifle and pack.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Good scouting! looks like you found yourself a new rifle and pack.


Not new, well used and with a large quantity of sweat deposited on the pack it was a warm one! Picked up a 5 point head from a carcase not far away from the wallow which was one of two very close together  :Psmiley:  Picking he got a poke in the boiler room from another stag during the roar he certainly hadn't been shot. Head now hanging in ("dead tree") my little wife's ornamental Hornbeam tree  one frustrated Labrador eyeing it up everyday he hasn't mastered a step ladder yet unlike my 1st one but that is another story.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

I'm the opposite, I make a point of staying out of my roar areas for most of the year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Not new, well used and with a large quantity of sweat deposited on the pack it was a warm one! Picked up a 5 point head from a carcase not far away from the wallow which was one of two very close together  Picking he got a poke in the boiler room from another stag during the roar he certainly hadn't been shot. Head now hanging in ("dead tree") my little wife's ornamental Hornbeam tree  one frustrated Labrador eyeing it up everyday he hasn't mastered a step ladder yet unlike my 1st one but that is another story.


Always interested to know how you can tell if it is shot or not from a carcass??

Hamish

----------


## Gibo

> Always interested to know how you can tell if it is shot or not from a carcass??
> 
> Hamish


No lead taste

----------


## Bonecrusher

Three items behind my reasoning Hamish 
#1. Location between two close wallows he was in quite open ground so a blind man could have found him,
#2. His antlers were well marked up and sharpened = height of roar
#3. Way carcase was sitting and his skin had a poke in the chest region

----------


## HNTMAD

> Three items behind my reasoning Hamish 
> #1. Location between two close wallows he was in quite open ground so a blind man could have found him,
> #2. His antlers were well marked up and sharpened = height of roar
> #3. Way carcase was sitting and his skin had a poke in the chest region


If you say so, hard to know having not seen it, Was just interested was all, I know that some animals can travel some crazy distance that is all, and that if it was from nearly a year ago the skin has lasted well?? I had shot a stag in height of roar and 2 weeks later went back and there is no way you could tell shot or otherwise other than the meat missing. But then i dont tend to come accross many dead ones, on the bright side if it is as you state then there is /could be a bigger boy out there. Good luck

Hamish

----------


## deer243

> Always interested to know how you can tell if it is shot or not from a carcass??
> 
> Hamish


+1  Nearly impossible I would say

----------


## BruceY

Where did you take these pics Bonecrusher ?..Kaimai? Looks good.,

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Where did you take these pics Bonecrusher ?..Kaimai? Looks good.,


Somewhere like that  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bonecrusher

> +1  Nearly impossible I would say


Two wallows 100M apart flat clear ground in between was where I found the stag if it was shot it would have been recovered a blind man wouldn't have missed it. My theory is that a couple of stags were having a set to one come off 2nd best

----------


## Zamkiwi

> Attachment 45300
> 
> A couple from my recent wanderings
> 
> 
> Attachment 45302


Correct me if I are wrong but you enter that clearing on the track directly behind your pack?

----------


## Gibo

Fantastic news for my roar preperations, knee reconstruction surgery booked for 4th April  :Sad:

----------


## BRADS

> Fantastic news for my roar preperations, knee reconstruction surgery booked for 4th April


Pop down here the week before mate 
There's a few monsters running around
Any time after 20th March they will be going here  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mean offer bro. Il try and get down  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Fantastic news for my roar preperations, knee reconstruction surgery booked for 4th April


What does a young whipper snapper like you need with knee reconstruction surgery Gibo.  Have you been spending a bit too long kneeling Down begging forgiveness?

----------


## Rushy

> Pop down here the week before mate 
> There's a few monsters running around
> Any time after 20th March they will be going here  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duly noted.

----------


## Gibo

> What does a young whipper snapper like you need with knee reconstruction surgery Gibo.  Have you been spending a bit too long kneeling Down begging forgiveness?


Yes and still in the dog box

----------


## Rushy

> Yes and still in the dog box


God to hear I am not the only man in the dog box.

----------


## Wanderer

Had a stroll up Timaru Creek a while back... If Mid-timaru was my roar block I'd be spending some time around those wallows that "can't be missed" a few hours in  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Went for a looksie for a few hours on the weekend,looking good. :Grin:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Well off track so could be entered from any direction

----------


## Sideshow

How we going anyone got some promise showing?

----------


## Boar Freak

yep  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

> yep


AND?????

----------


## Boar Freak

> AND?????


Been out to a couple of wallows on Sunday to put up the trail cam. They where a bit dry but ploughed up, some good size prints. Hopefully this cold and rain stays and turns things on soon.

----------


## Sideshow

> Been out to a couple of wallows on Sunday to put up the trail cam. They where a bit dry but ploughed up, some good size prints. Hopefully this cold and rain stays and turns things on soon.


Year Man get stuck in good luck to you stay safe and post your results.
I have to get back too NZ for a roar!!!

----------


## Dundee

Any luck at Daves @Boar Freak ? Should be all go now

----------


## silentscope

2 stags spotted on friday, 1 is going to get another look this weekend and the other looked ok but might be left for another year.

----------


## Sideshow

Just saw Josh C write up anyone else getting any early action :XD:

----------


## Boar Freak

> Any luck at Daves @Boar Freak ? Should be all go now


I never had a chance to go down to him. Finances ran a bit low since Dec.

----------


## TJM

Recon day today up behind Taupo, DOC land. Some good sign in a very shitty gully, not far from a stream. Was trying to find a spot I had a chance at a very good Sika stag 10 yers ago. havent been to the spot since and the area has grown over big time.( before GPS units were readily available) Very fresh large Sika stag droppings, supa fresh and a couple of different sized hind droppings close by. Bit early yet but he might be in the hard as something had recently stripped the bark from a small tree.The hard part will be to get to the spot in the roar without alerting him.

----------


## Dundee

Bit of noise down that S road :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

> Recon day today up behind Taupo, DOC land. Some good sign in a very shitty gully, not far from a stream. Was trying to find a spot I had a chance at a very good Sika stag 10 yers ago. havent been to the spot since and the area has grown over big time.( before GPS units were readily available) Very fresh large Sika stag droppings, supa fresh and a couple of different sized hind droppings close by. Bit early yet but he might be in the hard as something had recently stripped the bark from a small tree.The hard part will be to get to the spot in the roar without alerting him.


Good luck there. Keep at him. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Anyone else with some news?
Just trying to sort out a few spots here. For Muntjac Roe Buck and Fallow. Have my fingers crossed :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mawzer308

No joy so far, will try out the next spot after work as it has been good in the past.

----------


## silentscope

had a closer look at the bigger one of the stags i saw last week, hes going to get a hurry up in the next few days all going to plan. wind was all wrong today so i stayed away from him but still managed to get a good look.

----------


## Sideshow

Good luck looking forward to seeing some results from you guys soon :Thumbsup:

----------


## daz

I'm heading out to lake sumner canterbury next week for the week probably way early but ya never know

----------


## HNTMAD

Done


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Good one Hamish.

----------


## Dundee

> Done
> Attachment 46912
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Why the long face?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Why the long face?


Not the most smiles I have given lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Nice Hamish! 
What part of the country is that? That's not a asking for your x spot :Psmiley:  Kimais etc
Are they roaring yet?
I like the colour in his timber. Should make some nice knife handles :Thumbsup: 
Did he give you much of a run around? Or not see you coming?
I miss that bush hunting :Sad:

----------


## HNTMAD

South wairarapa. No roaring /moaning other than me on way out. Dog was winding him for ages,  nearly didn't get a cracker at him. All worked out, yeah still finishing his stripping,  mud fat for public animal 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks for sharing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> South wairarapa. No roaring /moaning other than me on way out. Dog was winding him for ages,  nearly didn't get a cracker at him. All worked out, yeah still finishing his stripping,  mud fat for public animal 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Out that ways next week :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

Oh Dundee you sniping his spot bad boy :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh Dundee you sniping his spot bad boy


Dundee would not have seen that animal.  He is so short he would have walked right under its belly and thought to himself "those four tree trunks are spaced just like deer legs.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Looks very similar to an average narrow Kaimai head. Looking at a couple in the office now that  aren't too dissimilar

----------


## HNTMAD

> Out that ways next week


Fill ya boots, plenty about, you going public or private?? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Fill ya boots, plenty about, you going public or private?? 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


public

----------


## Maarty

Headed out to Totara Flats yesterday, got as far as the cone hut track by the second bridge where we were going to head up and sidle along towards the flats and found out the mountain race was going through, also found out S&R in conjunction with the police dog handlers had exercises in the valley all weekend so decided to turn back. Glad we did cause on the way back we bumped into a few people heading out that way.... like about 100 members of the Vic Uni Tramping Club (not joking about the number either) going out to camp on the flats for the weekend.
Probably would have seen less people if I'd gone hunting at Coastlands mall.

S&R had apparently dropped 9 groups of people off around the valley for their teams to find, rather than risk an accident or interfering in their training we decided to leave them to it.

----------


## deer243

Went and checked out a terrace that always holds stags in the roar. Soon as i got there saw fresh stag shit so thatwas good. Saw a yearling then on a second look thought nah, its a log. Got to within 30 feet, was looking right and not left where the so called log was. Happened to look and the log turned into a deer staring at me lol.  Hence, didnt get that one.  Found a wallow that been used and spooked another yearling late in the day. good amount of sign around so good day out.  Also saw another yearling on side of main highway at 630am on trip to the spot so the deer were tensing me all day :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:   Tried a few roars here and there, too early yet but was worth a shot as couple of stags in the area

----------


## chris-b

> Done
> Attachment 46912
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Nice stuff!! 
Was in the rough area yesterday too. A bit of sign about, and some good scrapes (no wallows yet) and a few moans up the valley, but the wind was all over the place and seemed to up my arse no matter which way I went (my excuse anyway). 
Was a good walk, but the deer always seem to be where I'm not.... have to seriouly figure out whats not going right before I loose my marbles.

VERY dry (noisy!) in the bush, alot of the understory plants were very wilted and dry, usual streams were pretty much stagnat trickles. But I guess that will draw the critters down?

----------


## Sideshow

> Nice stuff!! 
> Was in the rough area yesterday too. A bit of sign about, and some good scrapes (no wallows yet) and a few moans up the valley, but the wind was all over the place and seemed to up my arse no matter which way I went (my excuse anyway). 
> Was a good walk, but the deer always seem to be where I'm not.... have to seriouly figure out whats not going right before I loose my marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> VERY dry (noisy!) in the bush, alot of the understory plants were very wilted and dry, usual streams were pretty much stagnat trickles. But I guess that will draw the critters down?


Yep hard going when it's that dry. I found that if I was sweating I was going to fast! Had more results the slower I went.. But that's only if the sign was good? Sometimes we all just have that bum streak  :Omg:

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

He would get it

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a bloody ripper shit I would love to see one like that

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Taken on your new camera Brads? What distance was he ? Bloody mint photo bro.

----------


## Matt2308

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome head!

----------


## Tahr

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Brads. What Camera did you get in the end?

----------


## BRADS

> Nice Brads. What Camera did you get in the end?


The same as Craig has mate.
Cannon sx60 I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> The same as Craig has mate.
> Cannon sx60 I think 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool. What time of the day was the pic taken?
That's my last question.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're getting good with photoshop. I can't even make out the ear tag on that one.

----------


## R93

> You're getting good with photoshop. I can't even make out the ear tag on that one.


What? It's not a typical Ruahine head? 😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

> What? It's not a typical Ruahine head? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


yep typically ruahine stags are nothing like that!!!!!

----------


## R93

> yep typically ruahine stags are nothing like that!!!!!


Bigger?😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now I think that's got use all drooling :Thumbsup:  what a lovely looking animal. Prim condition, even his coat looks good :Have A Nice Day:  are you going to do more than just shoot him with a camera?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Out that ways next week


What day are you coming down?? Weather looking a bit marginal 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What day are you coming down?? Weather looking a bit marginal 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Thursday 0r Friday any day off the farm will be good

----------


## HNTMAD

> Thursday 0r Friday any day off the farm will be good


I hear ya. I feel it for you too mate,  keep in touch,  am heading out Friday myself for another pre roar, if ya want PM if ya want any local info 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I hear ya. I feel it for you too mate,  keep in touch,  am heading out Friday myself for another pre roar, if ya want PM if ya want any local info 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Going up Snee Road not sure what day. :Have A Nice Day:  The Mrs wants to go to the fieldays :ORLY:

----------


## HNTMAD

Wondered if I would see two sets of gumboot prints, gd luck ah

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Going up Snee Road not sure what day. The Mrs wants to go to the fieldays


Good luck. There are a few around.
B

----------


## Sideshow

Good luck for tomorrow, our Friday Dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Going Saturday now got Fieldays tomorrow

----------


## Sideshow

Oh that will tire you out all that standing around before you even get in the hills :Omg:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Going Saturday now got Fieldays tomorrow


Still hot in the bush. Although I think they got more rain over there than we did, 1 moan heard just before first light, can't confirm if humanoid but no other cars in carpark and no other roars. No reply given based on where I wanted to hunt. Wallow I went to was dry

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Stag roaring well two nights ago Motueka way, another on the takaka hill from good sources, might have a wander tomorrow and see whats around

----------


## HNTMAD

> Done
> Attachment 46912
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk




Some go pro type footage of the stag from last week, enjoy. 25sec mark is where the action starts. Hired a girl for the end sound effect LOL


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_sRC8G8uc

----------


## Sideshow

> Some go pro type footage of the stag from last week, enjoy. 25sec mark is where the action starts. Hired a girl for the end sound effect LOL
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_sRC8G8uc


Hahahahaha
Got a photo of the head?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Hahahahaha
> Got a photo of the head?


About two pages back 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> About two pages back 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Oh that one sorry did not connect the dots

----------


## MSL

How many shots and shooters?

----------


## Dundee



----------


## HNTMAD

> How many shots and shooters?


3 shots, 2 shooters, was dead on the first but wanted a closer look at us, all three hit the deer

----------


## MSL

Not doubting your shooting abilities just wasn't sure of what I heard

----------


## silentscope

got out for a look yesterday. a few about, 3 stags seen. as i was moving to a better position to try get a shot on one of them mr chopper come buzzing up the valley all the deer scarpered and wernt to be seen again. ill try again tomorrow or monday.

----------


## Sideshow

Dundee how did you get on there?

----------


## Sideshow

> got out for a look yesterday. a few about, 3 stags seen. as i was moving to a better position to try get a shot on one of them mr chopper come buzzing up the valley all the deer scarpered and wernt to be seen again. ill try again tomorrow or monday. 
> 
> Attachment 47138Attachment 47139Attachment 47140


Bugger about the chopper good luck for Monday

----------


## mawzer308

Finally got out today, sign all down the track. Once we pushed off into the bush lots of well worn trails and stag shit everywhere. The two wallows weren't used yet, looking good so far. On the walkout a cheeky deer had just been feeding on the track as the shit it left behind was still warm!

----------


## Sideshow

> Finally got out today, sign all down the track. Once we pushed off into the bush lots of well worn trails and stag shit everywhere. The two wallows weren't used yet, looking good so far. On the walkout a cheeky deer had just been feeding on the track as the shit it left behind was still warm!


What had he been eating and did it taste as good the second time around  :Sick: 
Don't forget to wash your hands before having that beer ah..... There is nothing like smelling deer shit as you take your first sip of well earned beer  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee how did you get on there?


close bloody close but nothing on the deck :Have A Nice Day:  fun times anyways.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Heard one red roar tonight, taupo rd area

----------


## BRADS

Hit the Ruahines this morning at 445 as we left the ute we where greeted buy 2 good roars.
You beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Hit the Ruahines this morning at 445 as we left the ute we where greeted buy 2 good roars.
> You beauty. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fooled ya!

----------


## Pointer

Two going early mornings in the national park area, they were shutting up by 9am and starting just on dusk. had one ghost in on me and I missed it  :XD:  small 8 pointer. I stuck around hoping he was a satellite stag but no luck

----------


## mikee

> Two going early mornings in the national park area, they were shutting up by 9am and starting just on dusk. had one ghost in on me and I missed it  small 8 pointer. I stuck around hoping he was a satellite stag but no luck


Maybe if you had taken one of your pointers  he/she could have pointed it out for you pointer  :Have A Nice Day:   (sorry mate could not resist that at all)

----------


## deer243

Disappointing roar hunt yesterday. No wallows really being used, no noise and not much sign in a good stag area.  Did track down two deer, two large mature hinds sneaking out the next gut. 
 Had the 243 lined up on the back one, easy shot, finger on the trigger and the weight started to come on.
 Voice inside my head kept telling me do you really want shoot it?  Mmm...no i dont, thought maybe there could be a stag with them and as they were mature animals decided in the last second to let them be.  Appeared no stag with them and the game cam had no pictures at all of animals at a popular wallow so that sucked.   Wasps seemed to be high as well but no stings. Go again tues and see whats around. prob take a meat animal if no stag action if im lucky and see something.  Recken its going to be april this year. 
Farm stags were roaring but werent last week and they generally start up 3 weeks before the wild ones here so we see.

----------


## mikee

> Disappointing roar hunt yesterday. No wallows really being used, no noise and not much sign in a good stag area.  Did track down two deer, two large mature hinds sneaking out the next gut. 
>  Had the 243 lined up on the back one, easy shot, finger on the trigger and the weight started to come on.
>  Voice inside my head kept telling me do you really want shoot it?  Mmm...no i dont, thought maybe there could be a stag with them and as they were mature animals decided in the last second to let them be.  Appeared no stag with them and the game cam had no pictures at all of animals at a popular wallow so that sucked.   Wasps seemed to be high as well but no stings. Go again tues and see whats around. prob take a meat animal if no stag action if im lucky and see something.  Recken its going to be april this year. 
> Farm stags were roaring but werent last week and they generally start up 3 weeks before the wild ones here so we see.


Spoke to the owner of the place i hunt near Murch, He said his paddock stags have not yet started and nothing yet from the bush near the property either. Might take the dog for a wander next weekend for a look but worried about wasp numbers

----------


## deer243

> Spoke to the owner of the place i hunt near Murch, He said his paddock stags have not yet started and nothing yet from the bush near the property either. Might take the dog for a wander next weekend for a look but worried about wasp numbers


Yeah, must be a late roar. Wasps have generally been low Mikee compared to other years but yesterday they were out in force and aggressive,. Pengy is out in the bush in one of the areas i go today and his dog been stung and wasps everywhere, think hes hign tailing it out lol. I go again tues and see if i can actually bring home the venison this time, seen 5 deer in the last two trips, prob time i shot one lol

----------


## R93

Went for a 10 min drive last nite.
Had 2 going for around an hour after dark.
Earliest I have heard reds roaring around the Hoki area for years.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> I fooled ya!


Na I saw your stag on Friday night 
Same spot, got the spotter on him very nice 8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Na I saw your stag on Friday night 
> Same spot, got the spotter on him very nice 8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I was lined up on that got spooked?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> The one I was lined up on that got spooked?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yeah that you couldn't see with your bushnell he's not long but looks bloody nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Yeah that you couldn't see with your bushnell he's not long but looks bloody nice 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You spelt 'mud nightforce' wrong pal

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Well it looks like it's about to kick off there :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> You spelt 'mud nightforce' wrong pal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I didn't want to get abused buy there fan club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Bit windy this morning,  no roars heard and then I got distracted by this lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

Man with your talents could turn that into a handbag for your better half

----------


## HNTMAD

> Man with your talents could turn that into a handbag for your better half


Bloody big one lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

> Bloody big one lol
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


And probably able to fill it up like most females

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Don't even start lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

More of a reccy,  12pt horse, no camera in the field so this is as gd as it gets. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Nice one Hamish

----------


## HNTMAD

More of a reccy,  12pt horse, no camera in the field so this is as gd as it gets. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Bloody hell he'd wide! Yep nice one!

----------


## deer243

Very nice.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

Seeing all those empties on the back, you must have  been celebrating your success :-) which part of the country did you get him? Was he roaring.

----------


## HNTMAD

Lower North island, not roaring but all necked up, pizzled up and wallowed up, and not all beers drunk for this guy lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maarty

> Lower North island, not roaring but all necked up, pizzled up and wallowed up, and not all beers drunk for this guy lol
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Very nice. Hopefully they'll start up soon and keep me awake next weekend.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Very nice. Hopefully they'll start up soon and keep me awake next weekend.


Kapiti heliworx will sort ya lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Anyone done any recon in the north Canterbury region and need a porter? Will be available from 4Th April onwards

----------


## R93

Out of the scrub today to get a dog looked at and get some supplies. Stags just starting where we are. Stag I left last year is gone. No trace of him even being in the area.
However, seen a very nice 12 that will get a bullet if I catch up with him. He is easily over 300 but another year on him would be perfect as I reckon he is only a 4 year old.
Less animals around compared to last year.
Heading back in now.
Out in a week, hopefully with a good animal.
Best of luck to everyone else out and about and most importantly stay safe😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Good luck mate. I came out a couple days early also with a crook dog. Caught up with the stag from last year.

----------


## HNTMAD

What's happening to the dogs down there boys

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Maybe a hit of stinging nettle but who knows. She was not eating and spewing green bile every day and night. Come right now and happy as.

----------


## HNTMAD

sheesh, gd luck with that

----------


## robhughes-games

wife got a nice even 12 on the weekend. on doc land. pretty stoked. looking at getting him mounted. just got to find a place to do it a little cheaper

----------


## Gibo

What a cracker  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

> Attachment 47598
> 
> 
> wife got a nice even 12 on the weekend. on doc land. pretty stoked. looking at getting him mounted. just got to find a place to do it a little cheaper


Jesus mate... Well done and give that woman a big kiss from me
Mean

----------


## Maarty

> Kapiti heliworx will sort ya lol
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


I just got back from the airport, been doing some night shoots for rabbits and birds, and I didn't hear any roaring coming from the hangar where their over grown kitchen whisks are parked.

----------


## Maarty

> Attachment 47598
> 
> 
> wife got a nice even 12 on the weekend. on doc land. pretty stoked. looking at getting him mounted. just got to find a place to do it a little cheaper


He's nice, even if you never got another stag you'd have to be happy with that. Where'd you find him?

----------


## Rushy

Nice deer your wife got rob

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 47598
> 
> 
> wife got a nice even 12 on the weekend. on doc land. pretty stoked. looking at getting him mounted. just got to find a place to do it a little cheaper


What a beast  :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

Legs are rooted but had a short walk this morning and saw a spiker then an 8 and got this scrubby 9 roaring and cut him off on his way back to the native.

----------


## rambo rem700

A few roars early this morning. They shut up as we closed in.
Still managed to fill the freezer. 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Steady Aim

Well was chasing a couple of roaring stags, ended up getting a pig instead. Sorry can't post pictures not enough posts yet.

----------


## Rushy

Good work guys.

----------


## oneshot

Rimutaka Reds have started but not yet in full swing, heard 5 different stags this morning but they shut up at about 8am. Got my sights on an angry wee 4 pointer but left him for another day.

----------


## Friwi

> Attachment 47598
> 
> 
> wife got a nice even 12 on the weekend. on doc land. pretty stoked. looking at getting him mounted. just got to find a place to do it a little cheaper


Very nice stag. You must be very proud of your wife.
I was wondering if there is not a bit of wapiti mixed into that stag? Seeing the shape of the antlers.

----------


## robhughes-games

> He's nice, even if you never got another stag you'd have to be happy with that. Where'd you find him?


north otago.

----------


## R93

Had an awesome trip away.
Seen a nice 5 yr old stag we seen last year as a 12. 
We got some pics of him but I had to lend my memory card to a mate to do so, as he had better camera than me so I don't have access to them yet.
He was a very nice 15. All opposing points were long and even but he is still a bit short in length. It would have been a crime to shoot him as he has so much more potential. He was left in peace to service his growing harem of hinds. 

If someone else shoots him, then thems the breaks, but we think he is better off to try his luck for at least another season. 

The 12 I was keen on was not what I was after. He was a mature, long and even stag but we thought maybe a bit narrow and light when we got a closer look at him.
He was however shot by a mate that did well to get close enough and is very happy with him. 



Got close and personal with around a dozen stags including one I almost walked into its back end as I come around a bit of scrub this morning.
I reckon I got more of a start than he did. He barked 4 or 5 times as he ran off and then started roaring once he was out of site. 
Weather turned to shit so we got out earlier than planned. Covered some country and had a ball with great mates.
Maybe next year I will get to bump into a stag that will be worth lugging the rifle up and down some big hills😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Heard a hee haw deep in waipahiki yesterday, too far to close the distance at 330pm

----------


## Sideshow

> Had an awesome trip away.
> Seen a nice 5 yr old stag we seen last year as a 12. 
> We got some pics of him but I had to lend my memory card to a mate to do so, as he had better camera than me so I don't have access to them yet.
> He was a very nice 15. All opposing points were long and even but he is still a bit short in length. It would have been a crime to shoot him as he has so much more potential. He was left in peace to service his growing harem of hinds. 
> 
> If someone else shoots him, then thems the breaks, but we think he is better off to try his luck for at least another season. 
> 
> The 12 I was keen on was not what I was after. He was a mature, long and even stag but we thought maybe a bit narrow and light when we got a closer look at him.
> He was however shot by a mate that did well to get close enough and is very happy with him. 
> ...


R93 hope your patience works out for next year.... Be really nice to see that head sounds like it will be a good one.

----------


## R93

> R93 hope your patience works out for next year.... Be really nice to see that head sounds like it will be a good one.


Thanks mate but I won't be getting a go at him. I have seen him several times at a distance but he was first spotted by my mate. I doubt he will give up the chance as he has spent a lot of time sussing him out. He will not be an easy stalk if in the same place. Stag has everything in his favour if he is to be shot on foot.
His decision to risk leaving him alone for another year has to be respected. 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Got to respect leaving animals for another year.
Some will only get better.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Thats a bad ass pic mr

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a bad ass pic mr


Only you and I know that in Brad's case mr means midget rarker.  Mind you with mates like Dundee and Pengy you can understand why he has built a level of intolerance.

----------


## dave-m

Was quiet last weekend and bloody warm where I was.

A little edit I did of our quick hunt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7n8dBiE-II

Looking at getting back into the Whirinaki 7th-10th April for a good go at it.


Dave  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

> Thanks mate but I won't be getting a go at him. I have seen him several times at a distance but he was first spotted by my mate. I doubt he will give up the chance as he has spent a lot of time sussing him out. He will not be an easy stalk if in the same place. Stag has everything in his favour if he is to be shot on foot.
> His decision to risk leaving him alone for another year has to be respected. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes on all accounts.. Man it's some times a hard call but you do feel so much better at the end of the day when you do make that call.
If he dose get him, it would be lovely to see a pic :Thumbsup:  I'm sure that more than one of us will be on the look out for it this time next year!

----------


## Friwi

Spent the whole day in pureora yesterday, bump into two hinds, but no roaring stags yet  in my usual spots.

----------


## dave-m

> Spent the whole day in pureora yesterday, bump into two hinds, but no roaring stags yet  in my usual spots.


A mate of mine has been down Piropiro for a couple days and said there's been no action.
Usually get some action in there late March, not this year.

----------


## Friwi

Same for piropiro.and this does not help because there were at least 4 parties hunting around where I went, and we are all disturbing the area with our scent for the next few days. I saved my best spot and did not venture to fare in.

----------


## Maarty

Went out this morning in the Tararuas. I had two 18 yr olds with me. The stream across to where we wanted to go was UP so rather than teach them to take risks with streams and rivers we went for plan B. To keep them keen I headed up away from the stream via a little gut that used to produce a deer every now and then years ago when I used to hunt there. there was enough sign to stop the little moans about not getting across the stream.
Saw a stoat cross the stream by climbing across the trees above our heads. 
Didn't hear any roaring. Found a few thrashed trees and scrub, smelt one a couple of times but the wind was switching from straight down the ridge to straight up every 20 minutes or so.
It turned into more of a show and tell thing, showing them the type of areas to look in and what to look for.
Was still a good trip, like any into the bush.

----------


## kidmac42

Theyve started roaring in central

----------


## Sideshow

> Theyve started roaring in central
> Attachment 47833


Nice looking ten you have there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Monk

Got this boy yesterday.Roaring well.Southern Wairarapa

----------


## Sideshow

> Got this boy yesterday.Roaring well.Southern Wairarapa Attachment 47836


Awesome is that 15?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Got this boy yesterday.Roaring well.Southern Wairarapa Attachment 47836


Stick to your end of town ah, that's a cracker, well done

Hamish 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody well done Monk.

----------


## Pointer

@Rushy did you know a high percentage of the world's successful people are up before 5am?

----------


## Pointer

Sorry to hijack fellas just saw rushys post time.  Cracker head monk

----------


## Monk

Yip 15

----------


## Monk

> Stick to your end of town ah, that's a cracker, well done
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Thort I'd see what all the fuss was about down your end Hamish..

----------


## Bonecrusher

Did a Kaimai walk yesterday wet underfoot and constant showers through out the day. Hi temperatures and humidity no wonder no moans were heard too hot for stags during the day so its looking to be another typical Kaimai roar

----------


## deer243

Went in the pissing rain yesterday around the the Nelson region. Nothing roaring, even thou i spooked a stag on a ridge as the bloody wind always kept blowing up my arse no matter which way i went.  Spooked another animal later on. Last year on a big wallow got 5 different stags on game cam in the same wallow in the same week. This year it hasnt even been used. Found one wallow that had, prob by the stag i spooked but sign was disappointing and it wqas darn wet!!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy did you know a high percentage of the world's successful people are up before 5am?


It is an elite club that I am in then Pointer.

----------


## Shagsnz

Just got back from a couple of days on my first ever roar hunt. Heard light moans at night and same the next morning. Managed to call one in and got a quick glimpse of him before he got into some think bush and never made another sound! Safe to say that one got away. Awesome hunt for my first roar, I am hooked and cant wait to get out again asap!!

----------


## Gibo

Nice temp drop here today. May mean a ramp up in activity. My couch has the odd moan of agony emitting from it ha ha

----------


## 7mmsaum

Get well Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Get well Gibo


Im well mate. Just got this silly knee to heal up. I feel like going to the range but cant get there  :Grin:

----------


## 25/08IMP

I know how you feel I had a small knee job done in October and it's still a long way off 100% if it ever will be.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

heard a few roaring from the house the last few nights, going to have to go up the hill and wind them up at some point, just a shame i cant take the rifle

----------


## Friwi

Reds or white tails on Stewart Island !

----------


## 223nut

> Reds or white tails on Stewart Island !


Not on the island now, in North Canterbury so presume reds. White tail dont roar anyway which makes them boring to some extent.

----------


## silentscope

got out for a walk, around 6 stags seen, all shitty 6s and 8s no big boys out, no hinds seen so im guessing theyre being held up down below the bush line by a big boy. will inspect closer next week. also saw 3 bull tahr, and one of the was a bloody pearler. he can wait till later tho.

----------


## Shootm

Shot this whopper this morning.

----------


## Sideshow

> Shot this whopper this morning.
> 
> 
> Attachment 48018


Was he roaring?

----------


## Shootm

> Was he roaring?


More just moaning than roaring.

----------


## Sideshow

> More just moaning than roaring.


Well you certainly put a stop to that :XD:

----------


## Shootm

> Well you certainly put a stop to that


Sure did. 
Really f@#ted his day to be honest.

----------


## Dundee

> Sure did. 
> Really f@#ted his day to be honest.


Ruas?

----------


## Shootm

> Ruas?


Yep

----------


## BRADS

Empty carpark and I reckon every stag in the Ruahines was roaring this morning.
Awesome back drop to mustering sheep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

Was looking down on your side yesterday Brads, well trying too, bloody easterly mist made it hard. Plenty of stags roaring all day, had plenty of fun chasing them around, wind made the stalks challenging. Only saw one of them, little 4 pt, let him walk. Got bloody drowned though. Will chase the sika nect week.

----------


## Dundee

Busier than the New World car park this arvo so going fishing.

----------


## Friwi

Just a moan or two yesterday afternoon in pureora , shit they are roaring late this year!

----------


## Puffin

> Busier than the New World car park this arvo so going fishing.



I thought about Kumeti yesterday but figured it would be the same, plus it is 2 hours drive for me each way which makes turning around a harder decision despite the obvious wisdom of doing so if I had found the same thing.

----------


## Dundee

> I thought about Kumeti yesterday but figured it would be the same, plus it is 2 hours drive for me each way which makes turning around a harder decision despite the obvious wisdom of doing so if I had found the same thing.


You could always come fishing :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

4am tomorrow morning im off for a nosey round for the day, hoping to see/hear some longnecks but also secretly hoping to see a 9"+ chamois buck, theyre lighter to carry  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Friwi

Still no roaring in my usual spot in Pureora, just a moan or two and that was it.
Managed to get a spiker near a wallow, with my old husquy open sight in 9.3x57. A first kill with this gun.
Took me 3 hrs to get the carcass out.

----------


## Rushy

> Still no roaring in my usual spot in Pureora, just a moan or two and that was it.
> Managed to get a spiker near a wallow, with my old husquy open sight in 9.3x57. A first kill with this gun.
> Took me 3 hrs to get the carcass out.


Well done Friwi.  Was the three hour haul out about distance, difficulty, fitness or as in my case, the passing of years causing knees to not function as smoothly as they once did under weight?

----------


## Friwi

It takes me 1h and 1/4 to walk to my hunting spot, so with a 50 or 60 kg carcass I am slowed down a bit.the knees are still holding, touch wood. I got back into a bit fitness after Christmas , lost 6 kg ( and could do with another  6 to 10 less) and the heart is pumping a bit better. I also had a good mate with me to swap over the load along the way, I must admit that helps :-)

----------


## Woody

Some mate were in McIntosh hut area last week. heaps of very good Jap roaring in there. Were I was hunting 2 weeks ago near Tarawera pub the reds were only desultory but about 6 km north they were going to town really well. Go figure!

----------


## R93

Just got back from a wander down south.
Heard 6 stags, 2 going really well on their own.

A lot of animals moving around.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

Recon went well, shot at about 10m roaring his head off.



Buggered if I know why it's upside down.

----------


## madjon_

> Recon went well, shot at about 10m roaring his head off.
> 
> Attachment 48303
> 
> Buggered if I know why it's upside down.




Bloody Pilots

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Te urewera - Special !



Nearly 9 points.....bugger it I'm calling it a 9  :Thumbsup: 



Cheers

----------


## Friwi

As long as you can hang a ring from it...;-)
Well done.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice look heads there guys!

----------


## Reindeer

> Busier than the New World car park this arvo so going fishing.
> Attachment 48059


Check this roadend

----------


## Dundee

Oh fuck that  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

3 at Snee Rd,4 Coppermine,6 Kumeti,4 and another going up Tamaki this arvo so just did a wheelie at @BRADS woolshed and went to the park teased the ducks and deer.

----------


## Friwi

Thursday 's effort:

----------


## Sideshow

Nice guess you where happy when you put that load down

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff Friwi.

----------


## Bugbait

Went for a walk last week in a spot that I had scouted and sussed out a stag was present. Got there late in the day and let out a couple of feeble sounding moans to which there was no reply. 
I then worked my way slowly along the ridge with the occasional roar and lots of watching as an animal had sprung me before and I figured he knew his ground. Still no answers to my dying cow roars so I made my way to where I had found his scrape, 70y away I spotted him standing in his bed looking in my direction.
As I loaded a round I let out a quiet moan to hide the noise of me working the action, naturally between him and me a labyrinth of twigs and branches somewhat blocked the bullets intended path, I stood there motionless, luckily so did the dog (good boy).
I tried another low moan to which finally he was annoyed enough to roar out his challenge, as he laid back his head I took this opportunity to secure a clear path through the branches and took aim at his vitals.
Even at 70y my 7mm08 latte sipping rifle did the job and he was poleaxed without flinching.

 

He has a couple of snags which like Roy I will claim, don't know if you can hang a ring from one of them but I know mine was hanging out when I carried him out of the bush   :O O: 

Cheers.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow nice animal good recon too!
Also thanks a lot for the nice write up. It's always easier to shoot them. Enjoy.

----------


## sometimes

nice :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tikka

> Check this roadend Attachment 48367


I have never roared in that many hunters before. I wouldn't want to be a deer in that place.

----------


## chris-b

3 days out in a block and only roaring one evening over the fence  :Pissed Off:  , was pretty warm at 21-23c each day..... might have had something to do with it? 
On the drive home yesterday the deer farm just south of 'kune was full of stags (hummels? no antlers), stopped for a watch and listen. They were going nuts, a non-stop barrage of roars, was pretty cool to prctice the technique on and get them all pissed off  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chris-b

Did manage this one the other week. 


First deer I've shot, roared a few times from a good spot on a nob at the head of a valley. Had my shooting lanes all sorted and this fulla strolled in to see who was snagging his pozzy. Whacked him at  about 25m, he went about 30m before going down. Freezer is a bit fuller, but now I've really got the bug!

----------


## Sideshow

> Did manage this one the other week. 
> Attachment 48518
> 
> First deer I've shot, roared a few times from a good spot on a nob at the head of a valley. Had my shooting lanes all sorted and this fulla strolled in to see who was snagging his pozzy. Whacked him at  about 25m, he went about 30m before going down. Freezer is a bit fuller, but now I've really got the bug!


Good stuff....do you need to wear tights to shoot that thing :Thumbsup:

----------


## deer243

> Check this roadend Attachment 48367


That looks like a quiet day up the hackett :Thumbsup:

----------


## BruceY

Great stuff Bugbait.....

----------


## dave-m

> 3 days out in a block and only roaring one evening over the fence  , was pretty warm at 21-23c each day..... might have had something to do with it? 
> On the drive home yesterday the deer farm just south of 'kune was full of stags (hummels? no antlers), stopped for a watch and listen. They were going nuts, a non-stop barrage of roars, was pretty cool to prctice the technique on and get them all pissed off




Antlers are cut in velvet to sell. 'Hummels' I believe are stags without testicals, or testicals that don't work etc. wont grow antlers. And normally they are big animals, like a steer bull I guess

----------


## ex-NZFS

> 3 days out in a block and only roaring one evening over the fence  , was pretty warm at 21-23c each day..... might have had something to do with it? 
> On the drive home yesterday the deer farm just south of 'kune was full of stags (hummels? no antlers), stopped for a watch and listen. They were going nuts, a non-stop barrage of roars, was pretty cool to prctice the technique on and get them all pissed off


Roaring activity has nothing to do with temperature - its  all to  do  with hinds  in oestrus (cycling)  this is  triggered  by the  photoperiod  - shorter days  and  in particular  shorter evenings  and  twilight are  the main triggers  -- if  a  hind  is not  in oestrus - they wont roar - that's  why  some  days  they go ballistic  -  the  next  day reduced  or even no roaring 
weather conditions  do play  a  part  in that heavy rain and  wind inhibit  roaring -  the best  conditions  are  still/little wind  as  that  these  are  the most effective  conditions  for  sound  carriage - hence  roaring more prevalent - frosty conditions  provide these  factors  - 
temperature tho aint  one of  them.... old  wives  tale  which seems to be  perpetuated over the  years...

----------


## Rushy

It is easy to see the correlation to the myth in what you say though. Frosty conditions provide the best conditions hence roaring is more prevalent (I know I am quoting out of syntax).  It is not hard to see how the lesser informed jumped to the conclusion that cold temperatures ( a by product of frosts) triggers the roar.

----------


## R93

Yup totally agree that temp has nothing to do with active stags but do find the colder the day, the longer they will stay active.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Can you explain why they would roar for two or three days and then all of a sudden stop? Or why they could roar a few consecutive day at roughly the same time of the day ?

----------


## K95

hind cycling, possibly getting up to feed at that time of day.

----------


## akaroa1

Recon good for the 2017 roar.
Just spent 4 days on the Westcoast checking out the stags while they are still feeding up big time.
Saw 10+ multi pointers and 3 or 4 of them were pretty bloody good.
This one was watched at 240m for ages and was eating like his life depended on it.
Now just have to hope he can be found again once hard and in the roar.

----------


## sambnz

> Attachment 60641
> 
> Recon good for the 2017 roar.
> Just spent 4 days on the Westcoast checking out the stags while they are still feeding up big time.
> Saw 10+ multi pointers and 3 or 4 of them were pretty bloody good.
> This one was watched at 240m for ages and was eating like his life depended on it.
> Now just have to hope he can be found again once hard and in the roar.


That's awesome. Great photo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Great photo Akaroa1.

Just seeing the return of this thread gets me excited

----------


## R93

I seen a good animal last week.
Around 35 long and looked to be wide. Had 14 even but undeveloped points.

He has so many catchments with in a short jaunt for him I wouldn't know where to start in the roar if he manages to last that long. Some Bozo will shoot him in a spotlight knowing my luck. Nice to see him all the same but I doubt I will again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Great photo Akaroa1.
> 
> Just seeing the return of this thread gets me excited


We will check out my new handy spot when we get a chance after all this festive silliness  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Always keen. Got a spot in the 'kumaras thats due for inspection around April too, just needs a a whirly bird to get in there. The other musketeer is keen, you? 

R93 do you find the stags in your spot move far from their summer range? I hunt a spot that is completely devoid of mature stags throughout the year, but come the roar it's chocka. How does it work down your way?

----------


## Boaraxa

I went for an overnighter last week to a new spot , steep rocky dry ugly face didn't see anything on our side first evening then in the morning 4 spikers 4 guts away somehow they gave us the slip think 1 got upset at a rock tumbling down the hill so we carried on round a big dogleg in the valley it opend up wasn't quite as ugly & spotted a few mobs around 30 deer mostly all hinds odd fawn with them few smaller stags crossing over a saddle it was supposed to get to 27 degree's so we figered best pic 1 a yearling hind drew the short straw , 7 gunshots latter we managed to fell the poor beast it was a bit further away than we thought  :Have A Nice Day:   after the smoke had cleared I looked across the valley to see a big stag he looked pretty well formed nice big beams , tops looked pretty good two heading way up a tussock face got me thinking mite have to chopper in in the roar guess if the hinds are there he will be 2.

----------


## Gibo

> Always keen. Got a spot in the 'kumaras thats due for inspection around April too, just needs a a whirly bird to get in there. The other musketeer is keen, you? 
> 
> R93 do you find the stags in your spot move far from their summer range? I hunt a spot that is completely devoid of mature stags throughout the year, but come the roar it's chocka. How does it work down your way?


Yeah could be. Let me know the dets  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 60641
> 
> Recon good for the 2017 roar.
> Just spent 4 days on the Westcoast checking out the stags while they are still feeding up big time.
> Saw 10+ multi pointers and 3 or 4 of them were pretty bloody good.
> This one was watched at 240m for ages and was eating like his life depended on it.
> Now just have to hope he can be found again once hard and in the roar.


Hey akaroa1 thanks for revving this thread :Thumbsup: 
Hope they stick around for you good luck and keep us all posted :Grin:

----------


## Danny

Great photo, looks like a nice eater also. 
I cannot wait to see my typical spindly spiker walk in again acting like a 14. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

They will be there somewhere as there are very high hind numbers in the area.
I have been going there for a few weeks a year for 10 years now and refrained from shooting  a single female deer.
Also never shot a really decent stag myself there ( put some others onto them ) in all that time, but  have shot a few spikers and culled out some very munted red stags as mercy killings to improve the genetics.
So one day maybe I will pick up something special there.

----------


## Pointer

With that approach I'm sure you will  :Thumbsup:  good luck

----------


## R93

> Always keen. Got a spot in the 'kumaras thats due for inspection around April too, just needs a a whirly bird to get in there. The other musketeer is keen, you? 
> 
> R93 do you find the stags in your spot move far from their summer range? I hunt a spot that is completely devoid of mature stags throughout the year, but come the roar it's chocka. How does it work down your way?


I have only run into stags in the rut that I have seen in the late summer that do not have to travel far for their needs.
Otherwise it seems a lottery.

Major river valleys etc they can move anywhere and seem to travel a fair distance. 
I seen one a few years ago from the machine in the Haast river valley. He was definitely a shooter. 
Looked for him on foot before, during and after the roar.
Never seen him until around the same time the following year out of the machine again. 😆

I try to not do any recon until mid to late March. 
Never had any real luck doing it any earlier.
I have even seen stags that you would think be dominant get moved off by smaller stags early in the Rut. 

I rather search areas I know have good genetics and read the sign as best I can.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Some work to do here!


That's better girl!!

----------


## Rushy

She is really getting into it Gibo.  Look at the scrunched up toes.

----------


## Gibo

> She is really getting into it Gibo.  Look at the scrunched up toes.


The video is quite amusing :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> The video is quite amusing


Post a clip from it.

----------


## Gibo

How?

----------


## Rushy

> How?


Ha ha ha ha you are baking that question of me Gibo?  I am the anti geek.  Ask someone else that knows that a hard drive is not really the section of road through Skippers Canyon.

----------


## akaroa1

Ok went out for a short walk this afternoon and found a freshly used wallow ! And mud on a couple of adjacent trees. 
Crazy early for a red to be wallowing isn't it? Can only assume he's also stripping velvet at the same time. Either young and confused or stupid. Saw a good 10 or 12 pointer in same area last year. Hope it's him. 
Will go back and put trail camera out tomorrow

----------


## Pointer

At a favourite spot of mine this weekend gone and a wallow is being used, can only put it down to the heat recently

----------


## R93

All deer will wallow to rid themselves of parasites etc.
Or just cool off,  especially this time of year. 
If it is still used mid to late March and stinks like it should, then it's worth a bit of time visiting.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> At a favourite spot of mine this weekend gone and a wallow is being used, can only put it down to the heat recently


*What heat* 
Canterbury weather has been crap all summer.

----------


## JoshC

> At a favourite spot of mine this weekend gone and a wallow is being used, can only put it down to the heat recently


Deer wallow year round  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

Stags & hinds will wallow, we used to see them doing it quite a bit in the summer time on the farm to cool off, the younger ones would splash around playing in the dam too.

----------


## Tahr

There are a lot of velvets' hitting the ground at the moment - and a good proportion under a spotlight. The hunting facebook pages are full of them. There has always been tension between those hunting for meat and trophy hunters, but currently the avowed meat hunters are quite scathing of the trophy hunters. It might be because there are so many deer around at the moment. I'm inclined to think it is promoting a cavalier "they are still making them" attitude. Maybe its all become a bit too easy? There is certainly a lot of bravado bullshit being talked - if half of these guys had to actually work for a deer I think that they would soon disappear back to doing something easier in their spare time.
Then again, maybe only the fringe is being picked off and further away from the tracks and out of spot light range the stags are thriving. I'm not a trophy hunter, but I hope so.

----------


## R93

I personally think shooting high potential stags or hinds this time of year, says a lot about people that do it. 

I haven't been out for a look this trip home yet, but last month I seen shit loads of deer that were either hinds, stags or too big for me to carry out.
Don't usually struggle to find a yearling this time of year, but I have been the last couple months. Only seen 1 since I took one in October.
There definitely appears to be a few more stags around than normal.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tikka

Lots of deer around and more hinds than stags. Yes theres a heap of velvety stags getting eaten lately by a lot of hunters me included. Even deer in spots that haven't had them in years. It should be easier for the newer hunters.

----------


## akaroa1

I shot my first stag for 2017 during this last weekend.
A very compact 10 pointer.
Not a monster but really wanted to see if he was fully hard as I have had my eye on another few bigger ones and just wanted to check.
Also created a vacuum now with that group of hinds for a better stag to fill, hopefully.

Heaps of fun getting in to range with hinds all over the place and a howling southerly.



the pre roar recon is starting to pay off.

----------


## HNTMAD

And was he hard

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

Yes totally hard.
To be fair this summer in Canterbury has been very unusual.
Wet, windy, cold, hot ... any three in one day usually.
So I wouldn't want to read too much into this one being fully hard .... but due to all the above reasons I would have to say that it has been an exceptional season for deer feed growth ... and therefore Im picking there will be some very fat stags out there.

----------


## Shaneo

Yip, pinged a large 10 pt stag this weekend and velvet was hard as......some really nice stags about. He was in a group of 5 stags and freezer was empty so enough said

----------


## Matt2308

8 pointer last night. 
Was hard under the velvet.

----------


## Tahr

Poor pic from late last night. He's big, but missing his bey tines I think. Its the third time I've seen him.

----------


## Tahr

@Monk , I drove past your place at midnight on my way home. Bed 2am.

----------


## deer243

> I personally think shooting high potential stags or hinds this time of year, says a lot about people that do it. 
> 
> I haven't been out for a look this trip home yet, but last month I seen shit loads of deer that were either hinds, stags or too big for me to carry out.
> Don't usually struggle to find a yearling this time of year, but I have been the last couple months. Only seen 1 since I took one in October.
> There definitely appears to be a few more stags around than normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cant say i agree with your first sentence above when it comes to shooting high potental stags at this time of year. Hunting and what you shoot, when you shoot it is up to the individual.This time of the year for a meat hunter stags are in prime nick and if you not a trophy hunter then no one else has the right to tell you that you cant shoot that 12 pointer in velvet because you should leave it for another hunter so he an shoot it in the roar, take a rack and either waste the meat or turn it into small goods because its too rank now to use as prime venison!
Any hunter doing the hard yards looking for prime venison should  be looking out for themselves first rather than worry about someone else and there opinion. I personally like chasing a rack in the roar, and if i saw a good stag in a area i hunt in velvet i prob would leave it and hope i got lucky later on or if i was hunting a area i normally wouldnt go and there were two stags standing there, one 14 pointer and a scrubby 4 in velvet etc i shoot the scrubby four and leave the trophy one for someone else, thats just me.
If someone else thou in the same postion shot the 14 pointer i feel no ill feeling at all toward them, even if it was in the area i was saving for the roar etc.
. Each to their own, if that hunt made them happy good on them. Hunting DOC land thats just life, doesnt  worry me, hunting is a personal choice and its your decision what you shoot, when you shoot it and im not going to say to anyone else you cant shoot that or do that etc as its none of my business and nobody has the right to tell others what to shoot for their own personal benifit do they?

----------


## Mooseman

Totally agree with deer243 it's annoying when some people run others down,  especially young fellas starting out for shooting a hind or velvet stag. The way I look at it is we all went through the early years shooting most animals we seen so why jump on a newbie for doing the same as we did it many years ago. We had our day it's there choice now.
My nephew shot a big Rusa stag in velvet last year which still needed a bit of growing and was criticized on face book for doing so,  he has had the head mounted on a board and the velvet cured and is more than happy with the trophy, each to there own.

----------


## Monk

> @Monk , I drove past your place at midnight on my way home. Bed 2am.


Nice work mate.Any other time of the day you could of called in for a cuppa.

----------


## R93

I fail too see how anyone can justify intentionally shooting a potential trophy stag in soft velvet or a hind with fawn, this day and age for friggen household meat. 

But fill your boots I would never say to anyone that they couldn't or shouldn't. 
Do what ya want. Ya will anyway.

But it is certainly telling where someone is as a hunter if they choose to do so. 

Especially with animal numbers where they are at the moment.













Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

I knocked a hind & fawn over this week mostly because 95% of the time the deer beat me in this spot so when I got my chance I took it felt a little bad for 5 minutes but shit happens  fawn back straps look good! went out this evening saw 6 porkers 1 cat & 6 deer..all hinds closest was 20 meters took off when I tried to take a photo ..some more came out next gully over.I agree in principle with R93 shouldn't shoot promising stags or hinds this time of year but on another breath if everyone takes the feel good option of shooting young stags,spikers  as opposed to a hind that may or may not have a fawn well really that's not good for a trophy hunter far better off shooting hinds especially when numbers are higher a good selection of stags is better than a good selection of hinds.

----------


## R93

I will shoot yearling hinds or stags and am happy to shoot hinds from late March thru the early winter months. I just haven't  shot a mature hind for years.
I also do not meat hunt areas where I know there is trophy potential. 
There are heaps of areas you could shoot a thousand stags and will never harm trophy potential. Especially on the west coast.
But shooting a large body early spring stag with good bez tines and mass or a hind between late October and March for meat is just appalling to me.
Unless you get the fawn as well.😆

I have only shot one mature red stag since 2007. He was wound up and wasn't afraid of me.
 I had no where to go. I shot him at 2m with one hand while trying to hide behind a flimsy bungi. 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> I fail too see how anyone can justify intentionally shooting a potential trophy stag in soft velvet or a hind with fawn, this day and age for friggen household meat. 
> 
> But fill your boots I would never say to anyone that they couldn't or shouldn't. 
> Do what ya want. Ya will anyway.
> 
> But it is certainly telling where someone is as a hunter if they choose to do so. 
> 
> Especially with animal numbers where they are at the moment.
> 
> ...


Well. i fail to see why anyone has to justify to anyone else what they shoot. Shooting a 12 pointer in soft velvet for some people maybe as good a trophy as it would of been in hard antler. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. If a hunter still believes that soft velvet stag he just shot made his day, and hes got his trophy its not for anyone else to say that sucks , ..should of left it for me or someone else  to shoot in hard antler :Wtfsmilie: 
All those spikers people shoot are potential trophy stags also are they not.
The fact is some hunters hunt for the table and dont give a rats arse about antlers and if its a trophy or not. With 1080 , Waro , DOC cullers and other hunters knocking over potential trophy stags it is what it is.
I know what you saying, but many hunters arent trophy hunters, couldnt care less and a velvet stag is prime eating and if food is one of the the prime reason you out there its far better to shoot one in prime nick rather than when its skinny, rank just for the timber on its head.
With the price of meat these days i cant see how anyone can justify that  :Wink:  but the fact is no hunter has to justify what they shoot, when they shoot it to anyone do they?  Places like Fiordland are totally different, people go their for trophys, not to shoot meat animals and the effort and money spent in producing such trophys shooting young bulls and velvet trophy ones are a no no and thats fair enough.
People that get up tight over someone shooting top velvet stags in DOC blocks have to ask themselves what gives them the right to tell others what they can shoot and what they cant.
To me its each to their own, i do what i like and you can do what you like, its a free country.
For the record i rather not shoot a trophy velvet stag and hope im the lucky one to shoot it later on or at least someone else gets the chance, thats all good but if im short of meat, or just feel like getting some prime venison im happy to take one if thats all thats on offer and thats my choice, not someones elses

----------


## Boaraxa

Im hearing you on the stag front mate shot a stag 2 weeks ago (red) pretty close to where you got that cracker fallow last year...ripper head 12 pt & big wasn't hard seems pretty stupid to me rather shoot a hind
fawn meat its almost vealish & so soft  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I have an opinion and aired it.
I am entitled to it.
It won't change anything except maybe wind you up .243😆

 I also have not told anyone what or what not to do. So please stop insinuating that I have.

I guess I am fortunate I hunt and associate with hunters of a similar mindset and do not have to suffer idiots unless I read a glossy hunting mag.

A meat hunter may not care about trophies and hinds with fragile young, fair enough. I just see a heap of flaws if said meat hunter knowingly tips them over for meat.







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Frosty

How did u get on when you were shooting from a helecopter r93? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> How did u get on when you were shooting from a helecopter r93? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally different issue and has nothing to do with my ethics on how I hunt for myself. 
But I will bite.

I have never taken a trophy stag as a shooter or pilot as long as I have been involved in waro.
I only shot hinds with fawns at foot if I was sure I could get both.

I never hounded/hunted known trophy areas.

A number of stags I have left I have never seen again or they ended up being a glossy mag article.

Not all waro guys are blood thirsty, money hungry people. 

We are hunters and conservationists as well. And we love and have as much right to the backcountry as anyone.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

All good R93. Everyone has a opinion . I know what you saying, and leaving such stags is a good thing but im just saying people get carried away about hard antler, some hunters it just doesnt matter and prime venison is why they hunt and they prime venison and its their choice if they take one or not. I have never shot a trophy stag in soft velvet,
Most meat hunters have a heart, and dont shoot hinds  when they have fawns, no one wants animals to suffer just like most hunters like a clean kill.. All very well saying you havnt told anyone what to shoot and what they can, but you clearly have a de grading opinion on hunters that shoot velvet stags and thats your opinion but what gives you the right to think less of a hunter on what makes the hunt for them and what they want to shoot?
Many so called meat hunters could think the same about trophy hunters that dont worry about the meat on a rutting stag, such a waste for some timber but thats their opinion as well. :Have A Nice Day: 
Our area animals are in low numbers but in high animal number areas  the best way to control numbers and to get a balance is to shoot hinds and in some of those animal rich areas more need to be shot for a healthy balance of the population

----------


## Gibo

So how's the recon going guys  :ORLY:   :15 8 212:

----------


## Pointer

I like fawns. Fawns are tasty. Better carrying too

----------


## Gibo

> I like fawns. Fawns are tasty. Better carrying too


Yeah, twins are the go, one in each pocket  :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

> I like fawns. Fawns are tasty. Better carrying too


Whitetail make for easy carrying as well as being rather tasty

----------


## Pointer

I'm down there end of April 223nut, hope to find that out for myself  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

He guy I got last night was still in velvet, didn't look further other than he was a nice spiker for the freezer

----------


## Tahr

Last night. He's still tormenting me. Windy, on dark, 600 yards. Fully stripped by the look of him.

https://youtu.be/e7WVNVdCBI0

----------


## Gibo

Bit of wind alright  :Grin:

----------


## Boaraxa

A mate shot 3 stags last week the jammy sod a 10,11,&12 two of them the velvet was starting to fall off the 12 was fully formed but still covered.i finally managed to spot a stag last week in the bush he looked pretty good to at a glance , am heading out into the wind shortly to check out a new area did some door knocking last week & got the thumbs up going to be interesting to see if there is much sign about .

----------


## Sideshow

Keep it up guys nice to see that the hard yards are starting to pay off   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

Should be some deer around somewhere ..some sign about sadly no boneheads sighted

----------


## Boaraxa

This place is a bit special to me caught my first pigs here with dogs long gone looking at the ridges & valleys they are still the same its only me that has gotten old, no action until rite on dark i heard a crack 20 meters away then a hind poped up 150 away scope settled just behind its front shoulder ..kapow ! but no R93,s words ringing true as a wee fawn popped up out of the crown fern with its little ears pointed at me besides its mum, bolt open a fallow hind new to the district wanders along looking my way wondering what all the fuss (barking) is about ..smile on my dial time for home...no stages the recon continues ....

----------


## Sideshow

How's it all coming along out there boys and girls any luck??????? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Any pics :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

@Sideshow you wanted pics

Ignore time and date, was too lazy to reset it when I put the new batteries in

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Sideshow you wanted pics
> 
> Ignore time and date, was too lazy to reset it when I put the new batteries in


Bloody nice head on that! 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Holy shit 223nut as veitnamcam said that is one very nice head!
He even looks like he is smiling for the camera, bit on a lean there though? Is he on the side of a hill our has he been in your hooch while you where off the island :Thumbsup: 
Do you think you can catch up with this one?

----------


## 223nut

@Sideshow Cheers, hoping to catch up with him with you camera and get a decent photo while he is in velvet and put a canvas on the wall, this pic isn't going to cut it. Not bad off a trail cam though

----------


## Boaraxa

you should put a chair under the camera & each week add a little more to it perhaps start off with some , boots (mite pay to put some celery in them) , stubbies , flano by the end of it youl be able to slip in there at 10.34 am the deer will be non the wiser  :15 4 128:

----------


## 223nut

> you should put a chair under the camera & each week add a little more to it perhaps start off with some , boots (mite pay to put some celery in them) , stubbies , flano by the end of it youl be able to slip in there at 10.34 am the deer will be non the wiser


Gold, but there is a tree stand with in a 200m so think that's going to be my spot with the sx50 you don't need to be close!

----------


## Boaraxa

> Gold, but there is a tree stand with in a 200m so think that's going to be my spot with the sx50 you don't need to be close!


Make sure that sx50 is mounted to your scope ...that buck is far to good to pass up !

----------


## bigbear

finally some heavy rain on the east coast should make things quieter under foot, full those wollows. seen a heap of deer in the last 24hr hinds feeding on all the fresh grass about and stags seem to be mobbed up still where i hunt. Only one good head seen, a young ten pointer with a thumper head so hopefully he finds a good hiding spot for a couple years :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

stags holding  hinds starting to go through the motions now. just need the weather to do its bit  :Pissed Off:  and they will be in to it. one stag heard roaring mid week.

----------


## Sideshow

> @Sideshow you wanted pics
> 
> Ignore time and date, was too lazy to reset it when I put the new batteries in


Any more sightings of that bad boy 223nut?

----------


## 223nut

> Any more sightings of that bad boy 223nut?


Yep, out of velvet.... Blurry shot of him at night, 4 pointer is yet to start stripping. Yet to see him in the flesh, haven't had the time lately, too busy showing other people around!!

----------


## Boaraxa

I went out thismorning on the spot at first light wind was good id planned a bit of a hunt around some top,s scrub country heard a couple roaring but stuck to the plan I looked over on the face I was working towards & saw 7 hinds mobed up didn't see the stag but figured must be one there somewhere fog came in so 20 minutes latter I was closer & it had cleared animals had gone so I sat down on a tussock for a while then spotted a young stag maybe 6 or 8 point he was like a dog nose in the fern trying to follow where the hinds had walked I watched him for a while I did think of blooding the new rifle but thought better of it thinking there must be something better around if the tussocks hadn't been so wet I probably would have curled up & had a snooze but stags where roaring here n there so I kept watching I must have sat there a good hour then from no where there he was a monster he just immerged from the scrub huge black rack white points I never had time to count the points but I didn't have to his spread would have been a meter or more massive thick tops I grabbed that gun & wound it up to 18 power lined him up & all of a sudden I was feeling a little wobbly so I basically fluffed around trying to line up on a crappy tussock bush then monkey scrub neither worked then I sat down & rested on my knee by then he,d moved into the scrub I think he mite have heard me rustling around but never winded me I gave a roar & he just turned and looked over but all I could see was a big black rack ,neck a foot wide & a bit of his back...gone
 :Oh Noes:  I reckon he was around 350 away I probably shouldn't have wound my scope on full power kicking my self now it was habit as my 2506 scope only go,s to 7 so usually wind it rite up , on the bright side he,s pretty much undisturbed would have been worse if I had missed or wounded him there was no point going in after him so I sat there for another hour but he never reappeared ..il be back tomorrow first light !!!

----------


## 223nut

> il be back tomorrow first light !!!


That's the spirit, maybe you develop a bad cold this evening and need a few days of work next week....

----------


## Friwi

Get some support to steady that rifle, maybe some cross sticks?

----------


## Sideshow

223nut any joy with that White tail? Our has he been the grey ghost? :Cool:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Get some support to steady that rifle, maybe some cross sticks?


Initially i didn't want to get closer to the action incase the wind changed or i disturbed unseen animals so sat back i was banking on something following the game trail across the face & had a plan for that as there was a small clearing that would put me 200 meters away from the gametrail but that bigboy made his own trails lol no shit the manuka was parting iv got it in my mind i should be able to fit a jug of beer in each top  :Grin:  but yes i think a shooting apparatus could be good in that scrub country seemly hunting & fishing have a telescopic device

----------


## 223nut

> 223nut any joy with that White tail? Our has he been the grey ghost?


Haven't been looking, found a wee freezer filler but no time to put into the big guy

----------


## Sideshow

> Haven't been looking, found a wee freezer filler but no time to put into the big guy


Man that's gotta suck.
Well when you don't have the time you don't have the time!
Have you seen any other heads come off the island as good as that?

----------


## 223nut

@Boaraxa any luck his morning??? 
 @Sideshow was a bloody good head I saw pics of last week.... Real long range.... Over the edge of the boat with a pocket knife, from memory he was a 6 or 8 with heaps of mass at his bases

----------


## Sideshow

> @Boaraxa any luck his morning??? 
>  @Sideshow was a bloody good head I saw pics of last week.... Real long range.... Over the edge of the boat with a pocket knife, from memory he was a 6 or 8 with heaps of mass at his bases


 :Wtfsmilie: 
Himmm not my ideal way of taking a trophy.
I remember one from the lords river back in the early 1990's was in Rod and Rifle. Was the kids first deer as well  :Sick: 
Wonder if anyone has a pick of that one? It was on the cover, around 92 to 96

----------


## Boaraxa

> Man that's gotta suck.
> Well when you don't have the time you don't have the time!
> Have you seen any other heads come off the island as good as that?


This is the time of the year to make the time !! @223nut get the gone hunting sign out  :Have A Nice Day:  , yes I did go out this morning & I did blood hells cannon re: stags 2017 ...its not the bigboy but a nice head all the same !

----------


## Pointer

Bit of roaring in the mornings in national park area over the weekend

----------


## Friwi

Got a goat with the bow and a mate got a hind yesterday morning in northern pureora, but nothing roaring there yet.

----------


## GWH

Got a quick hunt in sat morning in the rain in the northern ruahine, stags just starting to roar, low moans at start and managed to get two a bit more excited, but as the rain got heavy as the morning went on they went quiet by mid morning.

Always great hearing that first roar for the year.

----------


## Sideshow

Any other score on the weekend, in the stag department  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Well good luck for this weekend guys

----------


## Dundee

Went out on Friday saw plenty of sign but no animals.Gave @Sean the day off school.
Just got out and two parties of two were heading in.Another few vehicles were heading in as we drove out. Bloody good hike, will be going back during the week not near the weekends.

----------


## Sideshow

What's with your the rock Dundee? Did you and Sean get board and push it off the top  :O O:  you want to take an old pair of boots back with you and stuff them under one end :Thumbsup:

----------


## Friwi

Went out with the bow Saturday and Sunday . Cocked up two good opportunities Saturday . Very erratic winds and me not being cautious enough. A vague moan this morning but nothing else. Talked to two different parties on my way out and an 8'pointer and a nice 12 pointers got shot by them, so I Will try again next weekend.

----------


## Freezer

Weather this week is looking interesting for anyone in the north island

----------


## Gibo

Is it what!!

----------


## Freezer

choppers are frantic getting people out and others all on hold wanting to go in.  might be a fair bit of koha involved to get anywhere on thursday....

----------


## Friwi

Hopefully the rain will clean up my dirty smell and I can get another chance on those two buggers next weekend :-)

----------


## MSL

Usually takes a few weeks for stinky frog scent to be washed away by the rain. Might aswell spell that spot till may

----------


## Rushy

MSL, I have spent time in Friwi's company and I can testify that the garlic is neutralised by the blue cheese.

----------


## R93

Walked into a spot I used to go years ago to see if much has changed. Still a lot of animals about. Hardly got any sleep for the howling easterly all nite.
Heard one roar during the night close to where I camped so went  to see if I could find him at first light. I smelt him before I seen him. A scrubby 8 holding 4 hinds.
Just about sconed him with a rock. I got pretty close as the easterly was still howling. After I threw the rock at him deer were running around everywhere. Bit of comedy for the morning.😆
That's my red roar over as I am heading south to find some fallow.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Heading into the Ruahine on Saturday. No chance for a reccy so just have to go with the weather gods

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Heading into the Ruahine on Saturday. No chance for a reccy so just have to go with the weather gods


Take your flippers & snorkel  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Take your flippers & snorkel


You will need more than flippers and snorkel @sako75 some parts of the Ruahines have had over 200mils and its still pissing down.This was the Tamaki tonight.

----------


## sako75

If it keeps those cursed maggot carrying blowflies off the meat then I'll be happier than a duck at Western Springs in duck season

----------


## Freezer

Going to be some new slips  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Going to be some new slips


I hope my faithful slip is still standing!!!  :Grin:  Got a feeling the stags are going to be going nato this weekend after all this shit, if they still have a voice that is, nothing will hear them at the moment over this constant downpour!!

----------


## sako75

Congratulations Metservice on another forecast fukup
Pissed down last night and I was up at 4am checking drains. I’ll give you that one
Today was to be worse with thunderstorms. Right now at work I need sunglasses to look out the window with blue sky and white clouds. You fuked that one up
Not too worried about next week. If they say it is going to rain then I know there is a good chance the sun will be shining and the blowies bathing in it

----------


## Gibo

> Congratulations Metservice on another forecast fukup
> Pissed down last night and I was up at 4am checking drains. I’ll give you that one
> Today was to be worse with thunderstorms. Right now at work I need sunglasses to look out the window with blue sky and white clouds. You fuked that one up
> Not too worried about next week. If they say it is going to rain then I know there is a good chance the sun will be shining and the blowies bathing in it


Sounds like you are a pro and we should get our forecasts from you? I don't think it would be as easy as you think to predict weather  :Grin:  As a side note, it is not wise to base all weather considerations on one site. More likely to get a good forecast picture by lining a number of them together. 

Side note I don't think you will have sunnys on all day  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sako75

Generally go for Metvuw.
Hard to plan work outside when they get it wrong from 1 day before. Concrete cutters booked for 8am Friday so cross fingers
The usual saying - if the stone outside is wet it is raining. If it is dry then rain is on the way

----------


## Gibo

> Generally go for Metvuw.
> Hard to plan work outside when they get it wrong from 1 day before. Concrete cutters booked for 8am Friday so cross fingers
> The usual saying - if the stone outside is wet it is raining. If it is dry then rain is on the way


Whats it like now? Metvuw is 6 hours between charts. Try yr.no for hourly forecast and normally quite good. 
Its pretty wet here now. Few houses in trouble from what I saw picking up the gromet from kindy

----------


## Freezer

Road into waikaremoana is blocked.

----------


## Sideshow

Jesus from the look of it the deer get a few rest days while the country try's to dry out.
In the mean time I'm out this weekend after Roe and Muntjac  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

And the big bonus is I just checked my emails and see that I've got Kellys block for next year on Stewart island :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Cool:  got to be one of the longest travel times for deer stalking  :Wtfsmilie: 
Can't wait  :XD:

----------


## Freezer

It's fucking with the program! We have changed areas 3 times now.  No choppers this year!

----------


## Dundee

250 to 300 has fallen in Southern Ruahines in 48hrs

----------


## Pointer

Southern raukumara stags going nuts sat and sun. Took a shitter and missed a small 8. Monday weather turned into custard and spent yesterday and today holed up in the bivvy. Had a chopper buzz us this morning and give the hand signal for "you" then  "out " then came back and gave a ride out a bit later. As we were leaving he pointed to a massive log jam up the catchment that was damming water up, would cleaned us out. Pilot Steve, I'm sure you saved lives today. I hope fate repays you tenfold brother

----------


## 223nut

> Southern raukumara stags going nuts sat and sun. Took a shitter and missed a small 8. Monday weather turned into custard and spent yesterday and today holed up in the bivvy. Had a chopper buzz us this morning and give the hand signal for "you" then  "out " then came back and gave a ride out a bit later. As we were leaving he pointed to a massive log jam up the catchment that was damming water up, would cleaned us out. Pilot Steve, I'm sure you saved lives today. I hope fate repays you tenfold brother


Sounds like someone needs a bottle of single malt

----------


## Rushy

> Southern raukumara stags going nuts sat and sun. Took a shitter and missed a small 8. Monday weather turned into custard and spent yesterday and today holed up in the bivvy. Had a chopper buzz us this morning and give the hand signal for "you" then  "out " then came back and gave a ride out a bit later. As we were leaving he pointed to a massive log jam up the catchment that was damming water up, would cleaned us out. Pilot Steve, I'm sure you saved lives today. I hope fate repays you tenfold brother


On ya Pointer.  Credit where credit is due.

----------


## bigbear

went out the back off the farm this arvo when it stopped raining couldnt get to far as the creaks were  to high to cross. Had another dose off heavy rain tonight so they wont be dropping.

----------


## Dundee

Tamaki has dropped a bit but still bloody swift.

Dry Creek got wet dumping gravel on this stump.

Looking up dry creek tonight.

Good advice left by a hunter

----------


## Sideshow

Went out after Roe buck yesterday :Thumbsup:  saw two but no shot.
Got this little one eating blue bells Muntjac doe!
Will make some nice biltong maybe enough for one snack :XD:

----------


## Dundee

> Went out after Roe buck yesterday saw two but no shot.
> Got this little one eating blue bellsAttachment 66806 Muntjac doe!
> Will make some nice biltong maybe enough for one snack


Looks to be the size of a large hare :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Looks to be the size of a large hare


Little bit bigger, buck gets to the size of a Labrador,  hard buggers to skin :Omg:

----------


## 223nut

And I thought the whitetail were small...

----------


## Freezer

Did a big walk through kaimanawas over last 4 days.  This rain has made a bloody mess. Lots of popular camp sites have been washed out or are now full of mud . Rivers now have new courses and some banks/corners disappeared.   Huge amount of trees down also, what a mess.   Allow more time than you think for travel... 

Stags just started up yesterday, end of this week I would guess will be all on.

----------


## Sideshow

> And I thought the whitetail were small...


Yep there small, but not as small as the African Dikdik.
These Muntjac  run around all hunched over like pigs. Nice eating though......once you get the bloody skin off :Fighting:

----------


## Sika Seeker

Good to hear. Supposed to flying in Wednesday lunchtime for a week - fingers crossed we can get in

----------


## Freezer

Some scary stories coming out of kaimanawas at the moment. If the guys that were stuck in mangatanoka hut with the river at the door want to post a story it would be great reading.

----------


## Dundee

First time look at Southern end of doc block

----------


## mawzer308

I recognize that  @Dundee got my stag there today. Inline with that spurline on photo 2, just below where you were standing is the hut.

----------


## Dundee

> I recognize that  @Dundee got my stag there today. Inline with that spurline on photo 2, just below where you were standing is the hut.


Did you take a quad up?

----------


## mawzer308

No but that was another chap who was in there at the same time.

----------


## Sideshow

Hopes it’s been a happy new year for all so far. 
Was out on a pheasant shoot yesterday and had to push out a small woods. 
In some rather thick stuff and had the biggest Fallow buck brush past me. 
Good palm and spread. 
Have been invited back to see if I can get him :Thumbsup: 
Hope your getting lucky and seeing some nice heads our figuring out spot x. Only 3 and a bit months now for you all back home.

----------


## R93

> Hopes its been a happy new year for all so far. 
> Was out on a pheasant shoot yesterday and had to push out a small woods. 
> In some rather thick stuff and had the biggest Fallow buck brush past me. 
> Good palm and spread. 
> Have been invited back to see if I can get him
> Hope your getting lucky and seeing some nice heads our figuring out spot x. Only 3 and a bit months now for you all back home.


Hope you get a go at him. 

I doubt I will have a roar for a while.
Hunting for other people puts a dent in personal time that time of year. 

Seen some amazingly huge stag marks yesterday in an area not noted for big heads but I would still like to get a look at him to be sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Trail cam is your mate ;-)

----------


## R93

> Trail cam is your mate ;-)


Pretty sure I will find him if he is not shot before hand by some hero spotlighter.

If I can't then I might chuck a cam out. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Hope you get a go at him. 
> 
> I doubt I will have a roar for a while.
> Hunting for other people puts a dent in personal time that time of year. 
> 
> Seen some amazingly huge stag marks yesterday in an area not noted for big heads but I would still like to get a look at him to be sure. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> Pretty sure I will find him if he is not shot before hand by some hero spotlighter.
> 
> If I can't then I might chuck a cam out. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If he's got this far he might just make it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Well unfortunately that buck got cleaned up by a car last night :Sad: 
People are ok buck and car not so. :Sad:

----------


## 223nut

> Well unfortunately that buck got cleaned up by a car last night
> People are ok buck and car not so.


DISLIKE

----------


## Sideshow

@223nut year fricken sucks and the highway agency cleaned up the carcass as well so the heads gone.
Not sure if it would have survived the impact.
Just heard that they had a skin full and from the look of the impact damage done to the car where way over the speed limit.
Now that really sucks. 
Anyway I guess I'll just need to look for another our hope the new mr big moves into the hole provided. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

I camped out last night to see what was going on and hoping to see a good stag I've been watching. I saw 15 deer of various shapes and sizes but the biggest head was an 8. He didn't look like he had finished growing his velvet.

On reflection I'm glad I didn't see Mr Big because it avoided me being temped to shoot him in the velvet and being disappointed if he was soft on the tips.

I will have another look in a couple of weeks. He's a dilemma because these stags clear off to elsewhere before the roar and I want to catch him in the hard, but before he disappears. A narrow window.

----------


## bigbear

couple more weeks hopefully.

----------


## Sideshow

Keep going at him @Tahr Im not a fan of shooting them in the velvet. But if thats the only chance taht you get then crack on. @JoshC you seeing much?
Just had a mate come back from NZ and brought me the latest Rod & Rifle mag.
I see that your now Mr June :Thumbsup:  :XD: 
Bloody nice stag that one. :Cool:

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Attachment 81642


Our very own @JoshC  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

Havent really been looking too hard. Saw a nice wee 10 on Thursday that needs a couple of years. Still 3 weeks from hardening off. And saw a mob of 7-8 young stags last Friday but they were all little fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Only been seeing little stags, amazing what comes out after dark 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Only been seeing little stags, amazing what comes out after dark 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What gear is that?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Only been seeing little stags, amazing what comes out after dark 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What gear is that?

----------


## Sideshow

Nice @Smiddy good looking group there.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice @Smiddy good looking group there. Might be those flats get spot lighted?

----------


## Sideshow

Anyone getting out for a look this weekend?

----------


## kidmac42

Not long got back from the hill this morning. Stinking hot up there. Several hinds seen but no stags yet.

----------


## bigbear

Went out last night and seen couple of spikers and a young fat 6pt very tempting to fill the freezer. Southerly change made it nice hunting but wind was blowing right up my ar@#. Seen a couple of new wallows but that will be hinds etc cause of the heat for the last week. Still couple days left this weekend :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dawg

Still in velvet in Wellington, a couple of stags floating around and interestingly hanging around with the hinds already. 

Bit of activity in wallows too with this heat.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> What gear is that?


Pulsar helion xq38f


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

seen a couple red  stags last night. still no signs of stripping. Wind picked up so decided to head home with my young fella when i spotted a light colour animal down the gully on a clearing. Quickly closed the gap to get a better look and on closer inspection it was a fallow buck and it walk in behind a strub bush. While waiting with no patients looked down the fence line and a fallow spiker was standing there ready to jump though the broken fence. Freezer got the better of me :Thumbsup:  Dont get alot of fallow on this property so will enjoy.

----------


## Sideshow

> Still in velvet in Wellington, a couple of stags floating around and interestingly hanging around with the hinds already. 
> 
> Bit of activity in wallows too with this heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking stag there @Dawg the top one :Thumbsup:  you recon you can get a better look at em :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

How the rest of you fallas get on over the weekend?

----------


## Sarvo

> Pulsar helion xq38f
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need one of those Smiddy  :Thumbsup: 
Have a nice XP for ya - just waiting for you

----------


## Sideshow

@Sarvo can you explain the difference in the lettering between the old Pulsar thermal monoculars and the new models.  Wanted to get one and had it all lined up then tax bill got in the road. 
The letters have me stuffed Ive read as much as I can. The numbers I understand  :ORLY: 
It would be used only for bush stalking.

----------


## Sarvo

> @Sarvo can you explain the difference in the lettering between the old Pulsar thermal monoculars and the new models.  Wanted to get one and had it all lined up then tax bill got in the road. 
> The letters have me stuffed I’ve read as much as I can. The numbers I understand 
> It would be used only for bush stalking.


Not exactly sure what you meaning by " explain the difference in the lettering between the old Pulsar thermal monocular ???
They are different models 
Helion XQ and Helion XP are the latest handhelds the XP has double the resolution so gives more clarity and definitions
The XP is more expensive and some say you better to buy a Helion XQ50 instead of a Helion XP38 - range identification is the same - but a 50 is better than a 38 (like scopes bigger aperture so more light/FV etc)

----------


## Sideshow

Cheers that's helped :Grin:

----------


## Dawg

@Sideshow yeah i am hoping so, will go check the camera again in next few days - Will report back if i get a better shot of him. Saw the younger stag first light on saturday and he was a big bodied bugger so can only imagine what the other one is like!

----------


## Sideshow

Any chance you can leave him for a couple years @Dawg our do you need to fill the freezer? @Bonecrusher how's the recon going up your end?

----------


## Dawg

> Any chance you can leave him for a couple years @Dawg our do you need to fill the freezer? @Bonecrusher how's the recon going up your end?


Yeah that would be my preference @Sideshow, will have a better look at him then make a call. Only issue is the area gets hammered by pig dogs (some of them intentionally after deer) so slightly nervous about that too.

Cheers,
Dawg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Any chance you can leave him for a couple years @Dawg our do you need to fill the freezer? @Bonecrusher how's the recon going up your end?


Mate 33*C means not a lot happening on the ground beach weather it is

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Any chance you can leave him for a couple years @Dawg our do you need to fill the freezer? @Bonecrusher how's the recon going up your end?


Mate 33*C means not a lot happening on the ground beach weather it is

----------


## Sideshow

> Mate 33*C means not a lot happening on the ground beach weather it is


Hope the fish are biting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

How's the weekend go for you guys spot anything good?
Must have been better than my gastro weekend trying for driven boar :Sick:  had to throw the towel in after the second drive I was to sick.
Could hardly stand. :O O:  very cold snowing and just felt well sick. :Sad: 
Next year for me now :Sad:

----------


## rambo rem700

Did an overnighter last weekend. A new spot for this years roar.
No wallows found, few scrape marks of trees. Watched a clearing morning and night, without a deer seen. Hmmmm

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## WillB

Any one heard any roaring? We heard some last weekend. This is lower north Island

----------


## Sideshow

Shit that's early   @WillB must be these blood moons?
Our the screwed up weather?
Anyone else hear see anything? @rambo rem700 nice looking spots you have there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

No roaring on the deer farm down the road, but shouldn't be far off making some noise.

----------


## WillB

Yeah we just stood there listening couldnt believe it but it was definitely a roar. Went on for a few minutes then shut up. A little half hearted maybe. Probably just warming up the vocal chords!

----------


## Sideshow

Anymore news from the weekend just been?

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Yeah we just stood there listening couldn’t believe it but it was definitely a roar. Went on for a few minutes then shut up. A little half hearted maybe. Probably just warming up the vocal chords!


It would have been someone winding you up

----------


## bigbear

went for a look this weekend the weather was crap. Seen a few stags, one maybe ok one but then the low cloud came in :Sad:  also seen a new born fawn only a couple days old. Dont have to worry about wallows been dry here on the east coast, need some fine weather.

----------


## WillB

> It would have been someone winding you up


Yes that did cross my mind. Can't rule it out I guess.

----------


## Pointer

Out east a few weeks ago  @bigbear, dry as. Hopefully you get some cold weather soon

----------


## bigbear

All our creeks, dams etc are at winter levels at the moment. We just had another 120mm in the weekend. The grass is pumping and all the deer should be in prime condition :Yum:

----------


## Boaraxa

> went for a look this weekend the weather was crap. Seen a few stags, one maybe ok one but then the low cloud came in also seen a new born fawn only a couple days old. Dont have to worry about wallows been dry here on the east coast, need some fine weather.


Iv seen new born fawns start of april , I reckon that's what can draw out the roar period late cycling hinds

----------


## Pointer

Awesome - Was in the Ihungia area and it was hot and dry! What general area are you in? PM if you don't want to disclose on here

----------


## R93

Took a Swedish fella and his new wife out for a hunt yesterday. He managed his first chamois which I spose isint bad seeing he only had a morning to do it.

Stag sign was everywhere. Would have come across 15 different trees and bits of scrub being freshly rubbed up. Not just one animal doing it as it was over a few km of country.
One stag at the top of our hunt had hinds with him. Didn't find any velvet on any of the bits I had a good look at so I would say just giving their racks a stain and Polish. 

Bad phone pic of a really old doe. Never seen such a grey face and she had no head gear. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

Just been wandering the Canterbury Hills for the last three days, howling NW winds made life very difficult, saw one young 10 pointer, this weather will be wrecking a few Feb plans for people.

----------


## Sideshow

Year you guys are getting some pretty finicky weather there.
Looks like you got your selve a good spot to chase a few there @R93 might be a good roar this one as the full moon is 31st March and then again on April 30th for any late comers :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Year you guys are getting some pretty finicky weather there.
> Looks like you got your selve a good spot to chase a few there @R93 might be a good roar this one as the full moon is 31st March and then again on April 30th for any late comers


Yeah lots of activity and I reckon she will be an earlier than normal start, especially in this valley.

None of the sign lead me to think a stag of size is in the area. Good spot to take my son if he ever gets off his PlayStation but I can't be bothered myself unless I know there is a chance of a good one.

I need to find a rub tree with tine marks that track to the top of my reach before I take any interest.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Yeah lots of activity and I reckon she will be an earlier than normal start, especially in this valley.
> 
> None of the sign lead me to think a stag of size is in the area. Good spot to take my son if he ever gets off his PlayStation but I can't be bothered myself unless I know there is a chance of a good one.
> 
> I need to find a rub tree with tine marks that track to the top of my reach before I take any interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PlayStation easy fix scissors or take the fuse out of the plug :XD:

----------


## R93

> PlayStation easy fix scissors or take the fuse out of the plug


Lol. Don't worry it has be suggested.

Might take my daughter out instead. 
 I would have to get a muzzle of some description first and the best camo head veil made, to contain all her blonde hair. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Lol. Don't worry it has be suggested.
> 
> Might take my daughter out instead. 
>  I would have to get a muzzle of some description first and the best camo head veil made, to contain all her blonde hair. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Year but if she got one that PlayStation is going to look awfully lonely sitting in its room all by its self :Thumbsup:  plus girls are easier to teach to shoot :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Year but if she got one that PlayStation is going to look awfully lonely sitting in its room all by its self plus girls are easier to teach to shoot


She can shoot. Started both the kids very young. 
She is pretty competent with all my firearms especially the pistols. She like full 357 loads the most

She likes shooting pests and comes duckshooting but hasn't shown interest in anything bigger yet



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> She can shoot. Started both the kids very young. 
> She is pretty competent with all my firearms especially the pistols. She like full 357 loads the most
> 
> She likes shooting pests and comes duckshooting but hasn't shown interest in anything bigger yet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks like that's about to change....bet it's easy to get her to go, something along the lines of "Hey want to get one up on ya brother? How about come and have a crack at these stags"! :Thumbsup:  recon that should about do it :Grin:

----------


## Boaraxa

I haven't been a arvo person in a while but it was pissing down so scratched the morning hunt opted for the arvo it was bloody windy SW but sunny so opened up some country I hadn't been to in a while checked out 3 possies but probably a bit early saw 0 & not a lot of sign either but pressed on couldn't believe it but wind dropped rite off , got to a sloping type terrace area mostly beech , manuka & high tussock & could hear a couple of animals browsing only around 30 meters away I could hear the buggers chewing leaves & rustling about but then I heard a pig squeal over in the next gully so figered they mite be hogs below me not deer I ended up watching 10 deer hooning around opposite on a slip the little shits stayed there playing for an hour hinds, fawns, young stags nothing decent then a very loud bark almost made me soil my new field day special pants the critters below where deer , started heading for home as the evening wore on spooked 2 hinds & a spiker , found where the pigs where camped up not that I saw one , hit the old track that would take me to the truck 100M along & o the temptation crusty old hind , yearling & fawn 100M distance ...& im on the track I just smiled & walked on @Paddy79 would be so proud I never blasted ONE...thinking there could be a decent stag around the corner..& there wasn't !!! 
had a pig walk infront of the headlights maybe 80lb & around 30 hares , Game was out tonight , of note a couple of shitty heads had lost the velvet 1 was rubbing it off on a bush , saw 1 bigger one but not worthy of being shot was still in velvet & in a different area fresh rubbing so bit of a broad spectrum but either way shits happening the old boys im thinking have already left the tops for now.

----------


## Sideshow

Cheers for the write up @Boaraxa sounds like a good way to spend and afternoon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo rem700

Had a look at another spot in the ruahines. Only 30mins from the car, ill check it out one evening


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Samsamdjt

😀

----------


## Tahr

> I haven't been a arvo person in a while but it was pissing down so scratched the morning hunt opted for the arvo it was bloody windy SW but sunny so opened up some country I hadn't been to in a while checked out 3 possies but probably a bit early saw 0 & not a lot of sign either but pressed on couldn't believe it but wind dropped rite off , got to a sloping type terrace area mostly beech , manuka & high tussock & could hear a couple of animals browsing only around 30 meters away I could hear the buggers chewing leaves & rustling about but then I heard a pig squeal over in the next gully so figered they mite be hogs below me not deer I ended up watching 10 deer hooning around opposite on a slip the little shits stayed there playing for an hour hinds, fawns, young stags nothing decent then a very loud bark almost made me soil my new field day special pants the critters below where deer , started heading for home as the evening wore on spooked 2 hinds & a spiker , found where the pigs where camped up not that I saw one , hit the old track that would take me to the truck 100M along & o the temptation crusty old hind , yearling & fawn 100M distance ...& im on the track I just smiled & walked on @Paddy79 would be so proud I never blasted ONE...thinking there could be a decent stag around the corner..& there wasn't !!! 
> had a pig walk infront of the headlights maybe 80lb & around 30 hares , Game was out tonight , of note a couple of shitty heads had lost the velvet 1 was rubbing it off on a bush , saw 1 bigger one but not worthy of being shot was still in velvet & in a different area fresh rubbing so bit of a broad spectrum but either way shits happening the old boys im thinking have already left the tops for now.


That's a good report. I have been out twice the last week and have noticed that the stags have disappeared off the fringes and grass. It happens every year. They go down deeper into the native and appear again after the roar.

----------


## JoshC

Amping for Friday, heading into the mountains for four days looking for whatever we can find. Similar country to where I shot my big 10 and Jamie his 14 last year so hopefully find something else of similar quality and age. 

I definitely know there is 2 old stags in there as I have let them walk in the last 3 years and they were mature when I first saw them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Amping for Friday, heading into the mountains for four days looking for whatever we can find. Similar country to where I shot my big 10 and Jamie his 14 last year so hopefully find something else of similar quality and age. 
> 
> I definitely know there is 2 old stags in there as I have let them walk in the last 3 years and they were mature when I first saw them


 @JoshC so this is the year then! Grace period for those two are over I guess. Good luck looking foreword to the report :Thumbsup:  oh and stay safe :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC so this is the year then! Grace period for those two are over I guess. Good luck looking foreword to the report oh and stay safe


Hmm don't know. This trip will be more for a couple of mates I'm taking than myself. I'm going to take my bow instead of a rifle this time I think.

----------


## Sideshow

Are they that old :Psmiley:  you can take them out with your bow in the predestination zone :XD:

----------


## Sarvo

Starting to resurface after 2 months low key
No trophy - but not bad for Sounds
Hot off the GPRS Cam
Note the Temp - brrr

----------


## Sideshow

Now you can't get more handy than that right on the tack edge just back the truck up :Thumbsup:  was that rear view vision cam  @Sarvo better get him quick as he is in the predestination zone :XD:

----------


## Tahr

13-17 March...S I K A....here...

----------


## Boaraxa

Hard looking country @Tahr , do you find feed sit and wait or drift along glassing screes ?

----------


## Tahr

> Hard looking country @Tahr , do you find feed sit and wait or drift along glassing screes ?


I hunt the ridges and spurs moving quite a bit and glassing into the fringes and bush during the day, and night and evenings glass the best feed areas around the scree.

Over the main ridge there is some good Beech so I hunt that during the day too.

----------


## Sarvo

No - I don't think my Polaris Ute would get over that terrain 
I got/getting too lazy for that Tahr - you doing well for a "pre" pensioner like me  :Pacman: 
Don't imagine we gunna meet up in the Cardiac Ward  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Post pensioner perhaps

----------


## Sarvo

> Post pensioner perhaps


My sincere apologies 
Thought Tahr was my age   :Mouse:

----------


## Tahr

> My sincere apologies 
> Thought Tahr was my age


1948

----------


## 199p

1st top mission for me in  while. 
not looking forward to the climb in will def clear out some cobwebs from my lungs

----------


## Mathias

I'm away same dates as Tahr in March. Was going to go over some familiar territory but after Greg Duley put it on TV this week..... :Grin:  Anyway plenty of country up there  :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

How did you get on for the weekend?

----------


## Boaraxa

Went for a morning hunt didn't see a lot only 1 hind & fawn not a lot of sign about either ,it had been a perfect morning really warm northerly , I also remembered to take my trail cam so I set it up on a game trail & decided I would do some exploring even though the wind was at my back I just wandered along pushing through manuka & passing through clearings I hadn't gone far & the sign started to improve came across this new wallow by the looks of it it hadn't had much if any rain on it , was kicking my self for not taking my other trailcams there was a perfect tree 6 meters away to set it up.

----------


## Dawg



----------


## Dawg



----------


## Dawg



----------


## R93

> Attachment 83591


He is a ways off shooting but has all the right stuff. Cracker young stag there mate. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Thought I was hearing things ??
But I was not - two Stags growling at each other at 4.45am this morning - only did it 3 times over 15 mins
Accross the Bay from my blocks.

Watched 11 Deer with thermal from 4.30am - 7.30am - 2 Stags I were watching never took any notice of their Southern Bay neighbors tiff

----------


## Puffin

Yep, short roars & grunts at first light in the Ruahines on Thursday, 1-2 weeks earlier than I expected.

----------


## Sideshow

Good stuff guys
Thought they might start early this year double moons and all :Cool:

----------


## Sideshow

Anyone have any luck this weekend?

----------


## Sideshow

How’s it going girls and boys any luck this weekend? Are they moaning yet :ORLY:  our blowing your socks off :Thumbsup: 
Have you lost that monster and going back another day for round two :Wink: 
Hopefully your dragging your sorry happy ass off of some hill with the goods around your neck...our a bloody good story all the same. 
Keep us posted :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

.

----------


## R93

I almost hit a fat hind driving home from chch last night.

Does that count?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I went and checked out an old spot....left a promising stag in 2014 and 2015 but work and boats got in the way 2016 2017 and this year there is almost no sign at all where as in the past scree was always covered in prints......maybe time to take up bush stalking again....

----------


## stingray

I'm going cray hunting ...they are grouping up already ....Well so my source tells me !! That and the last chance snappers...oh and pardon the interruption !

----------


## Sideshow

> I almost hit a fat hind driving home from chch last night.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


And how many fences did you need to go through for your near miss @R93 :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

> I'm going cray hunting ...they are grouping up already ....Well so my source tells me !! That and the last chance snappers...oh and pardon the interruption !


 @stingray only if your diving and fishing with your roaring horn need picks for the proof :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> And how many fences did you need to go through for your near miss @R93


Lol.  None. I have been seeing a few animals driving over and back lately.
On both sides of the divide.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Any luck this weekend guys? Bloody snowing here have 10/15cm so far and no sign of stopping  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## bigbear

Had a bit of a look this afternoon seen a couple stags,the older stag was chasing his hinds around and sure he had a couple of moans. Weather wasn't the best shit easterly and hard to hear. A lot of stag wallows getting used and started to get cooler in the mornings this week. Another ten days and they will be into it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Next weekend then here we go!

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## bigbear

OK. Got out for a look tonight wind still blowing from the east :Pissed Off:  got on to a couple of stags went to close the gap and the wind got me. Only pushed them up the gully further so didn't really spook them to much. Plenty of roars heard. Made my way back up to the main ridge and  got in to a roaring match with a stag on the opposite face but wouldn't come out into any of the clearings. Still letting out the old roar when i was making my way home :Have A Nice Day:  
A week early in this area but its been a excellent season with plenty of grass and hinds seem to be fat as.

----------


## Paddy79

> OK. Got out for a look tonight wind still blowing from the east got on to a couple of stags went to close the gap and the wind got me. Only pushed them up the gully further so didn't really spook them to much. Plenty of roars heard. Made my way back up to the main ridge and  got in to a roaring match with a stag on the opposite face but wouldn't come out into any of the clearings. Still letting out the old roar when i was making my way home 
> A week early in this area but its been a excellent season with plenty of grass and hinds seem to be fat as.


Fuck a stag get a fat hind, least they not all pissed and jizzed up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Hey there...nope, Im not another stag holding a hot hind...sucker 🤪




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice spiker.

----------


## Sideshow

> Hey there...nope, Im not another stag holding a hot hind...sucker 🤪
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the story there @JoshC ? Nice pic by the way.

----------


## JoshC

> Whats the story there @JoshC ? Nice pic by the way.


No story really. Let out a couple of roars at an old stag we were watching and this fella came up for a look. Got to within 15 metres 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

been waiting for @JoshC to post up a pic off a good stag his shot. Must have one lined up :Psmiley:

----------


## JoshC

> been waiting for @JoshC to post up a pic off a good stag his shot. Must have one lined up


Dunno about lined up  If I trip over one! Still havent got a proper roar trip locked in yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Haven't even conducted a recce yet, work has been busy. It'll be a case of going off information gathered last year.

----------


## Sideshow

Better get cracking looks to be hotting up out there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Are they going yet :Sad:  seems quite in quite q few places and not so in others.
Anything happening in the Northisland yet?

----------


## Dawg

> Are they going yet seems quite in quite q few places and not so in others.
> Anything happening in the Northisland yet?


Nothing heard yet around central north island, but a few decent heads about.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Shit @Dawg he looks nice and even :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

I posted this stag we got on the camera's under trail camera pics, I thought I would post it here for you Sideshow.  15 points with the malformed top of antler, interesting stag. Have heard a few moans over the last couple of weekends so maybe if weather is Ok there might be a few more starting Easter weekend.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks @Mooseman year that is an interesting antler. Is he hurt?

----------


## Mooseman

Possibly, last year Beeman and his son were just about run over by a stag while having a cup a tea. Beeman's son managed a snap shot as it run past the vehicle but only nicked  and the next day the trail camera's picked a  stag with blood trickling down it's side. It was walking fine ( no limp) and was about 3-4 Kms from where he shot it so we figured it was OK.
This stag is close to the area where they shot and lost the other, most likely the say one and may be the reason he has the deformity.

----------


## outdoorlad

Just back from a trip, bloody windy time, the odd moan & roar, only found one wallow that had been touched up, got this old 9 pointer bush stalking yesterday, he was mud fat & not a hint of being pissed up, etc 



Kidney

----------


## csmiffy

I wont be getting out at all so i'll just drool over some of the pics here.

----------


## 223nut

It can take its time kicking off, I won't be in the hills for another month....

----------


## mawzer308

Finally got out a couple of times this week, nothing roaring in the particular area of the Wairarapa I was in however, heaps of sign and rubbings etc. Watched a hind for a wee while hoping a stag would follow but no go so, decided to take her and top up the freezer.

----------


## Sideshow

Roe here don't start for another 4 days :Sad:  then it's all on for the buck season here :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Roe here don't start for another 4 days then it's all on for the buck season here


Good luck 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Good luck Sideshow  don't forget to post you results.

----------


## hotbarrels

Was hunting rabbits this week just west of Napier and managed to entice three stage to roar.

----------


## BeeMan

Some encouragement en route today.

----------


## R93

I went to get a look at a stag that left some promising sign a few weeks ago.

I caught up with him and he was old, big bodied and either gone back or always a shit head. I left him be.
Heard a wee bit of roaring over night but they went quiet on daylight.
One stag kept me awake for a few hours as he was that close to my tent and annoying.

Decided to come home early and try somewhere new.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Are they going yet seems quite in quite q few places and not so in others.
> Anything happening in the Northisland yet?


Has been for weeks....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

A bit of noise at National Park.

----------


## Boaraxa

It seems like a later start down here I shot a nice stag last Saturday hardly a roar heard , mate shot a stag Sunday they were roaring better but hardly any rubbing or wallowing anywhere , went to my roar block in Otago Wednesday & Thursday the cocky that gave us access said they hadn't started , breaking out onto the tops I spotted a young stag roaring heard a couple of others but hardly any rubbing , wallows , lazy roars had a mint spot watched a few stags but all shitters except the one I decided I wanted to shoot looked a reasonable 12 nice length found a mint rest on a rock nestled amongst wast high tussock , stag 360 yards away then some bloody bi planes stuffed it up deer from 400 odd M above the bush line running for there lives , went back to camp had breke , cuppa packed up went back to our little bit of high ground and still 0 out.


Stag was at the top of the bush finger on the first ridge .

----------


## Friwi

Just a few moans yesterday and today in pureora, saw a hind that saw me before so did not have time to stick an arrow in her.
The weather is hot and we don't have a decent wind with one direction,it is all over the place.i left my pructive spot alone so far, waiting for next week end and hopefully a steady wind.
The way things are going it doesn't announce itself very good for this year either.
I m off fishing tomorrow.

----------


## scoped

roaring well in the tararuas today. heard 4 snuck in on one but he got our wind 

wallowing and fresh scrapes around

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks for the good luck guys :Thumbsup:  very wet here at present but it looks like I can get access to some new ground this year :Thumbsup: 

Looks like it's coming along nicely down there.  How long did you snooze for in the tussock @Boaraxa ? :Thumbsup: 
Good luck with your new spot @R93 also to the rest of you out there and tight lines @Friwi

----------


## Mooseman

Found this yesterday ( put a camera on it) not  a great picture but plenty of sign and several other pads. Beeman stalked a stag roaring well but wind stuffed it up at last bit.

----------


## Sarvo

> It seems like a later start down here I shot a nice stag last Saturday hardly a roar heard , mate shot a stag Sunday they were roaring better but hardly any rubbing or wallowing anywhere , went to my roar block in Otago Wednesday & Thursday the cocky that gave us access said they hadn't started , breaking out onto the tops I spotted a young stag roaring heard a couple of others but hardly any rubbing , wallows , lazy roars had a mint spot watched a few stags but all shitters except the one I decided I wanted to shoot looked a reasonable 12 nice length found a mint rest on a rock nestled amongst wast high tussock , stag 360 yards away then some bloody bi planes stuffed it up deer from 400 odd M above the bush line running for there lives , went back to camp had breke , cuppa packed up went back to our little bit of high ground and still 0 out.
> Attachment 85080
> Attachment 85081
> Stag was at the top of the bush finger on the first ridge .
> Attachment 85082


And people say I live in Paradise 
Again zero here - interested to hear how The Jaffa's are doing out in Nydia Bay way 
Never in 20 years have I seen (heard) this before - and its not sue to shortage of animals
Neighbor taking out one of the main Boys 2 weeks ago hasn't helped - but ??

----------


## Sideshow

> And people say I live in Paradise 
> Again zero here - interested to hear how The Jaffa's are doing out in Nydia Bay way 
> Never in 20 years have I seen (heard) this before - and its not sue to shortage of animals
> Neighbor taking out one of the main Boys 2 weeks ago hasn't helped - but ??


I know what the problem is @Sarvo  :ORLY:  it's because they all know you sold your BSA 222 and there now in mourning for you and avoiding you like the plague as they feel you are no longer worthy....our something like that :Psmiley:  :XD:  :X X:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> I know what the problem is @Sarvo  it's because they all know you sold your BSA 222 and there now in mourning for you and avoiding you like the plague as they feel you are no longer worthy....our something like that


They know I am no threat anyways
Trail Cams ruin your desire to shoot them

----------


## 223nut

> They know I am no threat anyways
> Trail Cams ruin your desire to shoot them


+1 also having them around for visitors is always nice

----------


## Marty Henry

No deer seen today but almost as good

----------


## Rushy

> No deer seen today but almost as good


Even better!  No mud and piss on their bellies.

----------


## Rushy

This 12 was going off 144 yards from my front door this morning.  Check out the pheasant above him as well.  I must be getting old as I had no desire to get a rifle down.  I just enjoyed the moment.

----------


## 223nut

@Rushy the first European settlers would be proud of that view from your front door......

----------


## bigbear

Manage to get in a forestry block.Only heard one stag and roared him up.Ended up been two stags and couple hinds, some how mate managed two shoot the smaller one :Grin: . We were meant to be the only ones in the block but every man and his dog was in there. :Pissed Off: . stayed  in over night and nothing heard during the night or in the morning.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Had an amazing but exhausting day today with @BeeMan and @Mooseman.  Up at 5.30 (I was actually awake at 4.30 but thought I'd better not wake up the boss too early). Beeman and I had been in the block yesterday and heard numerous roars so thought today was the day!!! We all hunted together for the morning  and apart from hearing a couple in the distance there wasn't much happening. We changed another  trail cam for  checking when we got home for lunch - turned out there had been one of our big stags running through the day before chasing a couple of hinds. He was well out of his area so it shows how far they can roam. After lunch we split up with Beeman and I walking into an area we knew would have some action.  Sure enough two water holes with recent sign and further on we got roared at within about 100 metres. We sidled around a clearing to call him in but just then the wind changed and I heard two roars moving further away. We moved on up the ridge and must have seen about a dozen rut pads and plenty of recent sign from where we heard yesterday's roaring. With the bad wind direction and dark setting in we decided to bash our way through the blackberry to the road. I HATE BLACKBERRY. A bit disappointed we didn't see anything today but a fantastic way to spend a day off - no phone, nothing but peace and calm and sore feet. I am so lucky to have two great men to include me in their love of hunting and teach me along the way.

----------


## Mooseman

It was a great day in the bush, I think we all had some aches and pains at the end of the day, roll on next weekend.

----------


## R93

Just sitting on a ridge now listening to 3 or 4 stags roaring well.
Rare to be in data coverage and be able to post as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

A wee recon into a secluded corner before the weekend. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Just sitting on a ridge now listening to 3 or 4 stags roaring well.
> Rare to be in data coverage and be able to post as well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Excellent use for a pine tree

----------


## Sideshow

How did the weekend go guys & girls?
Any stories? :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Up bright n early Saturday morning, perfect conditions, even had to wait 10 mins so one could see to walk into the bush. Checked trail cams over rut pads from previous week, tidily squat, worked around a few good looking spurs n ridges till about 10am with nothing heard until I turned and headed for out. Had a stag roaring for about 10 mins then he lost interest in me, the wind had been swirling abit for the last half hour, was ready for a brew anyhow. I expected more noise in action in this area as up to a couple of dozen rut pads had been observed prior this day. All good fun tho.   :Cool:

----------


## outdoorlad

This young fella came in for a look to my roars on Saturday, mate took some photos & we watched him for 20min & his reactions to our roars & another stag nearby,left to grow bigger.

----------


## Russian 22.

Is it normal to not notice any rubbed tree's in a place mainly filled with punga ferns? Not much to report from the middle of the kaimai's other than I found 2 wallows. Lots of clumps of stag poo. Lots of it fresh.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Get back in there in that spot @Russian22. Leave ya snippers at home though, just stalk that bit of ground till you know it like the back of ya hand and you will get him sooner or later :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Get back in there in that spot @Russian22. Leave ya snippers at home though, just stalk that bit of ground till you know it like the back of ya hand and you will get him sooner or later


I followed your advice about the supple jack and it worked quite well. Was quite quiet too. I think I will bring the secateurs but not use them.

It is a nice place so I am keen to get out again. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Be interesting to see the action after this nasty weather passes tonight
Be a few out in the Wilderness cuddled into their sleeping bags today I imagine

Been a very odd season here in Peorus Sounds
Had a Stag on the section at 2.30am this morning - thought it was a Hind barking at me - but it was a Stag (1 of 3 in Cam pics below)
So - yes 3 Stags just around house last night - 1 Stag has traveled approx 1.3Ks from another Cam around corner in a 3-6 hour timeframe - so the Stags are full on working the Hinds
Its different here to what I was used to in Central North Island - Stags do not hold Hinds here they let the Hinds carry on pretty well as normal and Stags do the rounds cheaking them out where they are feeding etc
The bottom pic is a Stag - he is a rising 3yr and has 1 spike about 3" high - he is travelling the most - horny bastard

----------


## R93

Just having a coffee with a mate at the local sports shop.
Run into a fella who says he shot a 46x46 dead even 18pt stag up a river close to town.
I congratulated him on the new Nz red deer record

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Just having a coffee with a mate at the local sports shop.
> Run into a fella who says he shot a 46x46 dead even 18pt stag up a river close to town.
> I congratulated him on the new Nz red deer record
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Perhaps he meant metric  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Just having a coffee with a mate at the local sports shop.
> Run into a fella who says he shot a 46x46 dead even 18pt stag up a river close to town.
> I congratulated him on the new Nz red deer record
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


They are out there. I just can't find them.

Saw a 340ds get shot last weekend but that was 40x40 12 pointer

----------


## outdoorlad

> They are out there. I just can't find them.
> 
> Saw a 340ds get shot last weekend but that was 40x40 12 pointer


 @PerazziSC3 wow, got a photo of it?

----------


## Mathias

> @PerazziSC3 wow, got a photo of it?


Would like to see that too.... Must have very long tines to crack that score for a 12  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> They are out there. I just can't find them.
> 
> Saw a 340ds get shot last weekend but that was 40x40 12 pointer


That would be in a top 5-10 12 point stag ever shot in NZ. 
As Mathias says, it must have really long bottom tines to reach that. 

A 46x46 dead even 18pt stag would likely break all kinds of wild deer, world records so I think this guy might be slightly confused as he was very ho hum about it. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Theres some tin,y buggers around all the same just saw a pic of really nice 14pt stag shot in an area I go to all iv ever really seen in the area is crap , this young fella rocks up new to hunting & blows over a cracker  :Omg: 
I was out on Sunday defiantly less roaring spotted a young stag crossing a gully in a hurry , I gave a roar he came over & checked us out , then spied a better looking animal around a k away he was on the move as well defiantly on a mission waiting on the weather to clear to head back & see if we can find him to get a better look , heading home I spied a hind around 70M away she moved off then a big stag moved into view reg got ready to shoot but when he moved I could see his head it was munted at first glance I thought 1 beam had been snapped in half but turned out his antlers were disfigured he had a droopy ear as well , wondered if he,d been hit with some buck shot or something along the lines should have shot it but didn't incase there was something decent around , iv seen a stag with no antlers twice now both times I had no chance of a shot , they had better look out outside of the roar !

----------


## Sideshow

@Boaraxa droopy ears might be the sign of a broken pedicels he may have taken a fall, hit by a tree :O O:  our he's just hit the locals cash crops  :Cool:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:  in which case he will be meallow eatting :Grin:

----------


## Danny

> They are out there. I just can't find them.
> 
> Saw a 340ds get shot last weekend but that was 40x40 12 pointer


And a 364 DS up here but moments before the roar began 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

there was a 45" 12 pointer shot between gisborne and hawksbay mate seen the pics and recon's it was massive and huge timber

----------


## Sideshow

Hey  @bigbear any chance your mate can post pics? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bigbear

@Sideshow I'll will ask. He was shown from another guys phone etc etc. Al.l i know is the guy that shot this had just shot a trophy fallow buck and had dropped it of to a taxidermist on the way up.

----------


## bigbear

temp has finally dropped. 5 at home at the moment and been raining all night. Big change from the mid twenty's we have been having. Fire going first time this year

----------


## Mooseman

Same here lot cooler. Fire going.

----------


## Gibo

> Same here lot cooler. Fire going.


Ya big wuss  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Oh nothing like a good fire. Brings the caveman out in me......now where'd I put that club :15 8 212:

----------


## Sideshow

Must be heating up now for you guys in the North!
Any luck for this weekend?

----------


## Russian 22.

Raining all over apparently. I am going to go next weekend to try my luck. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Had 5 stags going today, one ran past me about 10 metres, quick rifle up n ready for when he came past next tree, the bastard read my mind and didn't come past the tree he gapped it behind the tree. Another close encounter with my son hanging back roaring while the old fulla sneaks in to 30 metres to find a wind change in the gully. It aint all beer n skittles. Still bloody good fun tho.  :Cool:

----------


## Blisters

Awesome @BeeMan where in the country are ya?

----------


## BeeMan

sunny BOP

----------


## Sideshow

@JoshC how you getting on down there?

----------


## Sideshow

How's the last weekend treated you guys :Have A Nice Day:  good bad ugly

----------


## Sideshow

Well no news from last weekend you buggers must have all been at the pub :Thumbsup:  how's this weekend looking? More pub our are you out of ammo and surrounded by horny goats :O O:

----------


## Russian 22.

How's the kaimai's? The forecast was for rain so didn't go. Bloody school holiday traffic didn't help either.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

Went for a wander up Pureora yesterday. every bonnet hunting pig hunter had the same day off, very busy.

----------


## Sideshow

What exactly is a bonnet hunting pig hunter @tetawa ?

----------


## Russian 22.

> What exactly is a bonnet hunting pig hunter @tetawa ?


They drive along the roads with the dogs on the Bonnet or tray and when the dogs smell fresh pig they wiggle their butts and they slow down. Dogs jump off and go to work. Hunters follow with the sticker.

Or they rope the pig to the bonnet so everyone knows they are pig hunters.

----------


## Sideshow

OK cheers gues now I know.

----------


## Lore

> How's the kaimai's? The forecast was for rain so didn't go. Bloody school holiday traffic didn't help either.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I asked in a different thread one guy said he saw one hind. Between that and the school hol traffic I feel alot better about the fact I can't get any time off work.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I asked in a different thread one guy said he saw one hind. Between that and the school hol traffic I feel alot better about the fact I can't get any time off work.


That's a consolation ha. Last weekend they weren't even roaring at all.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

Where i hunt its all over for the reds last week, you might get the odd one roar at night. Already seen stags out feeding alone trying to recover from one hell of a party,. Was going to go out last night but was blowing its ass off and woke up this morning to rain.

----------


## huglife

Have they shut up in the Ruahines? 

I've been doing other things waiting for the roar to finish so I can have the hills to myself again. Have second week of May off so will go and get stuck in up there while all the fullas are shooting each other in their mai mai.

----------


## Cigar

So many of us are avoiding the roar and waiting for May before going bush, it might be more crowded in there than during the roar.  :Sad:

----------


## outdoorlad

> So many of us are avoiding the roar and waiting for May before going bush, it might be more crowded in there than during the roar.


Probably as crowded as Feb was in the hills  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

> Where i hunt its all over for the reds last week, you might get the odd one roar at night. Already seen stags out feeding alone trying to recover from one hell of a party,. Was going to go out last night but was blowing its ass off and woke up this morning to rain.


Definitely all over where Ive been poking around, Whirinaki, Urewera, Mamaku and Kaingaroa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Definitely all over where I’ve been poking around, Whirinaki, Urewera, Mamaku and Kaingaroa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Deer in the Big K now 
Most frustrating hunting of my life in Kaingaroa - Deer sign everywhere - but finding them was like there were none there at all (if that makes sense :-)

----------


## Russian 22.

> Definitely all over where Ive been poking around, Whirinaki, Urewera, Mamaku and Kaingaroa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit. Probably means the kaimai's are done.



Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Many Deer in the Big K now 
> Most frustrating hunting of my life in Kaingaroa - Deer sign everywhere - but finding them was like there were none there at all (if that makes sense :-)


Certainly does!!!

----------


## IngloriousFame

Any action/noise in the tararua's?

----------


## TJM

Nay Sika action yet? I've been holed up with the flu so two weekends gone without a walk yet

----------


## Russian 22.

> Nay Sika action yet? I've been holed up with the flu so two weekends gone without a walk yet


A few pages earlier has some hee haw action going on

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

I was in Clements (one of at least 14 cars at the road end) over the weekend. A few hee-haws throughout the day but generally quiet. Sat on a terrace with two decent scrapes and pretended to be a rusty door hinge for a while but no-one wanted to fight.

Side note - On the way out on Sunday arvo we passed three chaps with a dog. They were heading back in up the Hinemaia to look for a young fulla who hadn't made it back to camp Saturday night. Anyone on here have an update or know what happened?

----------


## Sideshow

So the roar must be almost over for the reds and Sika. Fallow might still be on in some parts.

But what if you miss out on and think hey you will keep for next year....our defiantly coming back for you.....

Recon is an all year project good to hear a few more yarns of the ones that got away. :Thumbsup: 

In my neck of the woods Roe buck are fighting fit with a lot being moved about. Just a lot of small stuf on my ground at the moment still waiting on bigger animals to move in.

----------


## Mooseman

Yep the roar is over and the deer are on the move feeding prior to winter so still a good time to pick an animal or two. Reds are finished but the Sambar are not far away from getting busy.

----------


## JoshC

Shot a stag on Saturday afternoon, well a mate did. Roared at him and he came from 400m to 150m for a look, before he got poleaxed. I had reds roaring their heads off on the 24th May a few years back. So you never know. 

Also saw a fallow buck on Friday morning and he was letting out the odd croak and sniffing around a couple of does. Cousin shot a 230ds fallow on Thursday that was hanging within does but not making any noise.

----------


## Sideshow

To early to start looking?

----------


## 223nut

> To early to start looking?


Nope 2 8point of whitetail bucks on the camera so for but keep leaving the sd card in the camera so no pics to put up

----------


## Sideshow

Nice can’t wait for the pics :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

How's it coming guys?
Well I've book all my tickets and Ferries :Thumbsup: 
The wife is coming as well......so we have to divert back through Thailand as she needs some sun and I said.....why not :ORLY:  our something along those lines :XD: 
Getting excited going to have a look around the Kaimais first before heading to Stewart island :Thumbsup: 
Like to thank @boaraxe and @223nut for there advise cheers and good luck with your hunting this year.
I've a little gift for you @223nut which I'll leave on the way out.

Anyway guys how's your roar preparation coming on?

----------


## bigbear

Stags around the coast should be in prime condition with the abundance of food about.  Got out tonight for a quick look, a few showers limited any use with the camera. A few stags around with head gear getting polished and others still in velvet no signs of stripping yet.will see what weather the morning brings

----------


## Cigar

I heard two roars yesterday from the deer farm down the road - the Roar is coming!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

I'm just wondering with all the cold weather tat the northern hemisphere has had if nz is in for the same. Might make the roar earlier.
I know that it also has to do with when the hinds are cycling but worth a thought.

----------


## 223nut

The 8point buck I'm keeping tabs on is still heavy velvet and no signs of stripping yet.... Having said that a few years ago I shot one hat was fully stripped and stained then 2 days later 3km away got another that was JUST starting to strip

----------


## akaroa1

I got a good red early in the week that I had seen a couple of times in the velvet.
Antlers were nice and hard under the velvet and only took a few minutes to completely strip.

----------


## bigbear

seen this morning, mud fat.  Not common to see them in this area but have seen this guy 3x in the last six weeks and first time i got a good look at him. Hopefully in the next couple weeks he hangs around.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow it would be nice if he could hang around another year or so!
Looks like he’s just starting to show some potential!!

----------


## bigbear

Unfortunately it want stay here, another month and i will never see it again. Ever year it seems to happen.Also if another hunter see's it it will be shot. I am hopping he will stay long enough to loose his velvet and get a bit of colour. then i get a nice head and a good feed prime fallow

----------


## Smiddy

Been slack this year,  will start going out this week for a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

Not too much recon from me not from want of trying though but with the weather being North of 30 degrees at the moment it limits the willingness to lose copious amounts of fluid  I will get out for an overnight hunt very soon

----------


## Mooseman

Yeh our spot is closed for Extreme Fire Danger, need some rain now.

----------


## Hayden C

Ripper stag akaroa 1! 

I’ve been out in the Canty high country for the last 4 days looking for a stag like this. It was brutally hot with animals only moving first and last light and I only saw a handful of deer where last year id seen close to 40 for the same circuit. Lots of Chamie around though which are always fun to watch.

----------


## tikka

> Not too much recon from me not from want of trying though but with the weather being North of 30 degrees at the moment it limits the willingness to lose copious amounts of fluid  I will get out for an overnight hunt very soon


Same in our area, in the last month 9 days above 30 degrees and only two days below 20 degrees, the last time it rained was 28 days ago. The grounds like walking on corn flakes in the bush which makes for hard stalking. No animals on the tops except goats, all the deer are in the shade of the hill and down in the creeks so the sound of running water covers our approach. Pigs are going hard in the wollows, a couple of nights ago found a wollow that stunk of stag but pig hair in it. Havent seen any big boys yet, a valvety 10 is the biggest so far. 
See how nexts weeks recon goes its ment to be 33 degrees on Thursday when I go back in, the dog will be in every creek again. Should hear stags stripping next week and see a few fingers crossed.

----------


## sako75

Where we are going in the Ruahines there is no chance of a recon. Kids and school holidays have taken all my work leave
I think it will be pretty warm and that means the Ruahine Blowflies will try and steal any meat we get
Will have to hunt a bit smarter

----------


## Sideshow

> Been slack this year,  will start going out this week for a look 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit that’s not good @Smiddy hope it’s nothing serious! Good luck for this year you must be looking to top last years efforts :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Been slack this year,  will start going out this week for a look 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit that’s not good @Smiddy hope it’s nothing serious! Good luck for this year you must be looking to top last years efforts :Thumbsup: 

Good on the rest of you for getting out, or about too! Bugger with the heat! Doesn’t need to be said to be careful with your flames :Zomg:

----------


## Gibo

I am so unfit I am dreading my first hunt for 2019  :Grin:  Too much fishing which means far too much beer!

I do have a hopefull spot where a good red was spotted last season so fingers crossed.

----------


## Gibo

> I got a good red early in the week that I had seen a couple of times in the velvet.
> Antlers were nice and hard under the velvet and only took a few minutes to completely strip.
> 
> Attachment 104682
> 
> Attachment 104683


That's a cracker mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I got a good red early in the week that I had seen a couple of times in the velvet.
> Antlers were nice and hard under the velvet and only took a few minutes to completely strip.
> 
> Attachment 104682
> 
> Attachment 104683


Great stonking stag @Akaroa 1. With a stag like that you must surely have needed help from a trusty assistant ???

----------


## bigbear



----------


## Sarvo

> Attachment 105145


Mud fat ah

----------


## Sideshow

Nice bottoms what were his tops like?

----------


## Sideshow

How you getting on guys?
I can't wait packing already :Grin:

----------


## Rees

I've been covering a bit of Ground and was able to bump into one stag,  looking for one of those hard heavy timbered fellas now with a little more style  :Wink: 

mossberg patriot 270w  130gr hornady fctry

----------


## Sideshow

@JoshC how’s the prep coming in your neck of the woods?

----------


## Sideshow

Anybody hearing them sing yet :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Puffin

One roar yesterday,  1st March, 6:40AM, just before sunrise,  Southern Ruahines.

----------


## Wildman

> One roar yesterday,  1st March, 6:40AM, just before sunrise,  Southern Ruahines.


Heard 2 today about 10am when I was processing a yearling I shot. Some stags are still in stag groups though. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Oh goody so when I get there in 15days time she should be all on :36 1 11:  :Yarr:  not that I’m not counting  :ORLY:

----------


## DeerDevil

Can someone tell me where to shoot a deer like these ones? Im new hunter so not interested in a small deer I want to get a large deer like these with big horns

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can someone tell me where to shoot a deer like these ones? Im new hunter so not interested in a small deer I want to get a large deer like these with big horns


Deer farms ya best bet.

----------


## DeerDevil

> Deer farms ya best bet.


Lol I went with one of the guys off this forum on some guys deer farm and we got chased off cos he saw our spotlight lol

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Lol I went with one of the guys off this forum on some guys deer farm and we got chased off cos he saw our spotlight lol


At your age DeerDevil, being 117 years according to your profile, it must have been a very slow farmer who chased you for him to not catch up with your mobility scooter. If you turn up round here without an invitation it will be a different outcome for you

----------


## Sideshow

How we getting on guys any luck?

----------


## R93

Checked a few spots but no major activity  yet.
Shot a rat stag on private land that was fat, for meat, and he wasn't close either.

Doing a few hours in a machine tomorrow having a look around the local area so hopefully see something moving. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Heard one today in the Ruahines first wild for the year for me 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

Already a fair few lazy roars going on up the Napier Taupo Rd, they are all starting to come out of the woodwork, it will be a good roar for some that's for sure

----------


## Flyblown

Mixed business in the Ruapehu District, some big boys have got a pretty good harem together already, saw one beaut stag with half a dozen ladies in tow but of those only two were mature hinds. Still very quiet. There are still some bachelor groups kicking around, on the move, out and about more openly than normal. On the last morning I saw one mob of two dozen odd hinds and yearlings with two stags standing on the periphery, no argy bargy yet. The stag I shot was clean and hadn't started pissing all over himself yet. 

One property I was on briefly had some hearty roars from two animals early morning, but that property isn't hunted and whats probably the same two animals go hard very early every year according to the cocky that lives there.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Stopped on the way through arthurs pass just past thw township the other night at about 2am to take a leak, got back to the car and mrs says to me "is there cows up here?!" 
Turned the car off and sure enough heard a stag having a bit of a moan

----------


## bigbear

Just started to moan up the coast which is always the first area to go in gisborne.

----------


## Sideshow

Anything in the Kaimais yet?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Anything in the Kaimais yet?


Nothing a few weeks ago. I was meaning to go to te aroha but the rain put me off

----------


## chainsaw

> Anything in the Kaimais yet?


Nah, but apparently they are going off big time in BoraBora.   Ya should have booked the long drop with a view mate. :Psmiley:

----------


## Bos

Out for a walk last night; saw plenty of hinds and yearlings, but yes, heard 2 stags in the manuka going for it.
She's all on!!

----------


## Sideshow

@chainsaw thanks you barstool very funny  :Psmiley:  :Wink:

----------


## R93

Did 2 hrs in the machine looking over good country. Even went and flew around the Canterbury side. 
Checked some wallows etc.
Very quiet. Not much sign in head basins or hanging valleys. 

Seen 3 deer 1 reasonable stag and around 20 Thar. Deer were all standing 50m from a hut door so I assume no one was there. 
Only wallow we seen that was used was about 3 km from the hoki airport. 
Not the best evening for it as there was a decent front approaching. Pretty bumpy up high. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Did 2 hrs in the machine looking over good country. Even went and flew around the Canterbury side. 
> Checked some wallows etc.
> Very quiet. Not much sign in head basins or hanging valleys. 
> 
> Seen 3 deer 1 reasonable stag and around 20 Thar. Deer were all standing 50m from a hut door so I assume no one was there. 
> Only wallow we seen that was used was about 3 km from the hoki airport. 
> Not the best evening for it as there was a decent front approaching. Pretty bumpy up high. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 @R93 year @Rushy was in that hut having a sleep the snoring was what dragged the deer in looking for a bit of Rushy love :Psmiley:  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> @R93 year @Rushy was in that hut having a sleep the snoring was what dragged the deer in looking for a bit of Rushy love


It is true that I have many natural talents and several records in the Guinness book.

----------


## Sarvo

This guy this morning has that "twinkle" in his eye 
Good Warnham Park bloodlines here as you can see - not !!!

----------


## outdoorlad

> Did 2 hrs in the machine looking over good country. Even went and flew around the Canterbury side. 
> Checked some wallows etc.
> Very quiet. Not much sign in head basins or hanging valleys. 
> 
> Seen 3 deer 1 reasonable stag and around 20 Thar. Deer were all standing 50m from a hut door so I assume no one was there. 
> Only wallow we seen that was used was about 3 km from the hoki airport. 
> Not the best evening for it as there was a decent front approaching. Pretty bumpy up high. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Photos?

----------


## Mathias

> Did 2 hrs in the machine looking over good country. Even went and flew around the Canterbury side. 
> Checked some wallows etc.
> Very quiet. Not much sign in head basins or hanging valleys. 
> 
> Seen 3 deer 1 reasonable stag and around 20 Thar. Deer were all standing 50m from a hut door so I assume no one was there. 
> Only wallow we seen that was used was about 3 km from the hoki airport. 
> Not the best evening for it as there was a decent front approaching. Pretty bumpy up high. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's bugger all for 2hrs air time. Nothing on the Canterbury side aye  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

I went for a bit of a reccy on the block I'll be hunting this roar, saw plenty of sign but not many deer, 1 hind and fawn and 1 decent stag,
the wallow that we know about hasn't seen any action yet but plenty of sign around it, saw a few pigs but to far away to bother with and they were on the move into thick scrub, hell even the goats skunked us and buggered off before we had a chance to catch up with them.
I guess that's how it goes sometimes......

----------


## Sideshow

Man that still looks very dry  @Sarvo
Whats the conditions like for the rest of the country?

----------


## Cigar

The farmed stags down the road having been going pretty hard the last two mornings, a definite step up in activity from earlier in the week.

----------


## Sarvo

> Man that still looks very dry  @Sarvo
> What’s the conditions like for the rest of the country?


No - its freshened up a lot actually - hence the animals a drifting back out into the regen crap it is
Its just terrible bush (can't really call it bush - just rubbish)

----------


## bing

Took this one today for meat, the head was a bit wonky on the other side so dident bother with that.

----------


## bigbear

Not long got home from a early evening. Heard a good half dozen stags moaning quite early in the evening a 6 ish. Seen at least one that needs closer inspection in the next week. But not as eventful as last night hunt :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Sounds like it’s getting ready to go then :Thumbsup: 
Nice animal you got there @bing

----------


## bing

Thanks Sideshow, he had some good meat and plenty of fat so all around in good nick, should taste just fine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Should get a few nice knife and walking stick handles from him too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

Does it look like an early roar this year?

----------


## Sideshow

Hope so I’m packing now land on Tuesday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

> Does it look like an early roar this year?


Every year is a early roar :Grin:  
It all depends what area of the country you are in. Around the coast and inland gisborne we have had a exceptional year with a abundance of grass/food. Seem to get a bit of rain every now and then to keep the growth going. All animals are in peak condition, hinds are fat as and should of had a good velvet growth. The last couple years its been about the same. 
In saying all that it only takes one hind to start cycling and it will kick off, and with hinds been in peak condition like most animals will cycle early. One of the area's i hunt(last couple nights) they are a week early usually kick of around the 24. 
In saying all this, this is my personal opinion. 
A mature stag i shot on friday night was a bit pissed up, little smelly and fallowing his hinds

----------


## Sideshow

Sorry  @bigbear but..........."hinds are fat as and should of had a good velvet growth"  :Wink:  :XD: 
Looks like you have some gender neutral deer in your part of country  :Thumbsup: 
Go on gives a look at your stalking boots  :Wink: 
Again sorry :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

The first estrus cycle of hinds occurs on or around 20th March. We know this by counting back from when the first fawns appear

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like my timing for coming back and hunting the roar is spot on then :Wink:  just need to do my bit :Sad:  hope the fitness holds up :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Get in there Sideshow

----------


## Cigar

> The farmed stags down the road having been going pretty hard the last two mornings, a definite step up in activity from earlier in the week.


A neighbouring farm manager commented today how the farm stags were getting wound up over the last few days, so it's not just my imagination  :Grin:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Reconnaissance yesterday afternoon / evening it was 8 pm before I got out. Into the thickest piece of jungle you can find in the Kaimai's isolation and local knowledge is the key to this bit of real estate. Very dry under foot and humid I left plenty of sweat on the hill.
Nil stag action, more pig sign than normal and fresh too, but that wasn't the target species deer sign was old browse nothing real fresh to get excited about

----------


## R93

> That's bugger all for 2hrs air time. Nothing on the Canterbury side aye


Only seen Thar on that side.
Looked up both branches of the Mathias and a lot of other places.
Landed on dark back in Hoki so should have seen more I would have thought. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

> Only seen Thar on that side.
> Looked up both branches of the Mathias and a lot of other places.
> Landed on dark back in Hoki so should have seen more I would have thought. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Shit that's disappointing for that much fly time and the country covered.  Hammered by waro previously ?

----------


## Hunteast

Wilberforce Valley, Moa Stream etc 1080ed last Sept though expect WARO back there in the future?. Rakaia always on the WARO list.

----------


## scotty

> expect WARO back there in the future?. Rakaia always on the WARO list.


Dusting off their .303s and homemade net guns as we speak .

----------


## R93

> Shit that's disappointing for that much fly time and the country covered.  Hammered by waro previously ?


I would say it doesn't get hammered more than it does farmed, from what I understand. Only gets hit a couple times a year so animals are complacent and easy to clean up.
We only seen 3 deer and they were in the Whitcombe and were out and about early.

All sorts of reasons not to have seen more animals but I was more surprised at the lack of sign in areas I know there should be some movement.
To be fair tho, I could do it again today and see shitloads. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Knocking off early Thursday for a 3-ish day mission. Loooonnnnngg overdue.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Knocking off early Thursday for a 3-ish day mission. Loooonnnnngg overdue.


Can’t wait until next Monday

----------


## Preacher

Bumped a reasonable even 8 today in an area where I have been seeing lots of rubs and the odd wallow.  Going to leave it be for a week or so now.

Strangely have been through there a bit since probably mid December and found this little guy today....

----------


## Sideshow

So flew in yesterday 👍 just lag is not to bad at present. Bulk buy and organise day today. Then into it :Thumbsup: 
Have packed all wrong though cant believe how hot it is here at present 24 in Morrinsville yesterday  :Wtfsmilie: 
Kaimais have a heat haze cloud on them.

----------


## chainsaw

@Sideshow - you appear to have landed in "sideways earth" not middle earth.  Either that or the jetlag is much worse than you think.

----------


## superdiver

Taupo farm stags were going off yesterday and started on the weekend. Figure the wild ones will start up soon enough then. Any noise down wairarapa?

----------


## Sarvo

Was out 2 hours before light this morning - mainly to try out my new toy (RFL Thermal)
Nothing on my side of the Sound - but observed 4 x H&F's (not Hunting & Fishing calm down) and 1 lone 2yr Stag
3 Stags across Bay going well - 2 young-ens winding an oldie up and went from 5.30am - near 7am

Me and my son :-)

----------


## FatLabrador

Went bush in the kaimanawas Monday Tuesday. Heard one he haw far far away early as in the morning.

----------


## Hunteast

Tena koe,
Aerial Control for Wilberforce Mathias – caution period expiry

On behalf of the Department of Conservation we wish to advise that the caution period for the above operation has now ended. Visual monitoring of both baits and carcasses within the treatment area and the toxicity analysis result of bait samples indicate undetectable traces of toxin. Warning signs have now been removed.

This operation was an important part of the Department of Conservation’s Battle For Our Birds.

Yours sincerely

Just recieved the above email via DOC that the 1080 drop in the Wilberforce/Mathias area all cleared and good to go for hunters.......... hope the deer repellent saved a few?? Time will tell.

----------


## chainsaw

> Tena koe,
> Aerial Control for Wilberforce Mathias – caution period expiry
> 
> On behalf of the Department of Conservation we wish to advise that the caution period for the above operation has now ended. Visual monitoring of both baits and carcasses within the treatment area and the toxicity analysis result of bait samples indicate undetectable traces of toxin. Warning signs have now been removed.
> This operation was an important part of the Department of Conservation’s Battle For Our Birds.
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Just recieved the above email via DOC that the 1080 drop in the Wilberforce/Mathias area all cleared and good to go for hunters.......... hope the deer repellent saved a few?? Time will tell.


Like fuck it did ... see R93's posts above.  Criminal waste of resource and top blood lines.   And which "bird" did they save ???  wankers

----------


## R93

> Like fuck it did ... see R93's posts above.  Criminal waste of resource and top blood lines.   And which "bird" did they save ???  wankers


To be fair I wouldn't put much stock in what I seen. It did look dire regarding sign etc but I am not sure when it last rained in the areas we covered and a storm was approaching.

I have done hours in the air where there are good numbers of deer and experienced the same thing.
No sign no movement and cover the same area a week later and they're everywhere.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunteast

chainsaw - hoped you at least placed a submission in last year about this drop? The drop was to do with the Mountain Cedar & Halls Totara dieback with possum browsing.

Someones this is why rec hunters fight up hill battles on AATH, WARO, pass Tenure Reviews etc. It's a numbers game with submissions and history shows we are dismal in this area.

But Twig & Tweet seem to get their arse into gear nearly every time on matters that concern us hunters.

Just sayin..

----------


## chainsaw

yep I made submissions on 1080 drops and waro "consultation"....  sadly both went ahead regardless.  It's a box fuckn tick exercise.

----------


## stevodog

Going down opotiki way tomorrow for a look...hope to spark up an early one

----------


## deer243

Went for a look today. Had a stag roaring at me from 300m straight after got out of the car, he moved on thou.
 Not much else when it came to noise but spooked a stag with a hind later on. As the freezer bit empty the hind run out into the open and a great running shot with the 308 straight nthur the shouldr secured some fat as mud venison

----------


## stagslayer 12

same mate - game cameras over wallows do the recon & give you the best times to target the specific areas, not to mention a good indicator of trophy quality

----------


## tikka

Recons going well heaps of roaring the other night, even had 2 stags roaring either side of my tent 50m-60m away camped up on a spur terrace. Some stags with hinds others not, had a few roaring during the day. Only seen 3 stags on the tops and the dog got me onto 18 other close encounters stags, the dog was on a roll this week. The bush stinks of stags and stag marks everywhere, a lot of roaming stags sussing out where all the fannys at. Roared in only 3 stags so far. Back in the bush again today for a few more days in a different part of the country see how that goes.

One of the stags I roared up from one of my camps one evening, taken down with the 300 blackout subsonic on the spot.

----------


## deer243

> Recons going well heaps of roaring the other night, even had 2 stags roaring either side of my tent 50m-60m away camped up on a spur terrace. Some stags with hinds others not, had a few roaring during the day. Only seen 3 stags on the tops and the dog got me onto 18 other close encounters stags, the dog was on a roll this week. The bush stinks of stags and stag marks everywhere, a lot of roaming stags sussing out where all the fannys at. Roared in only 3 stags so far. Back in the bush again today for a few more days in a different part of the country see how that goes.
> 
> One of the stags I roared up from one of my camps one evening, taken down with the 300 blackout subsonic on the spot.


Nice one. Lucky you to have so many animals around, no wonder the roaring going well . The DOC where i hunt over the hill have so little numbers no wonder i only hear a few at best  a year but normally roar in one or so.  More 1080 drops due soon so its not going to get any easier but theres still animals in DOC close to town if you do the hard yards

----------


## Danny

Heard one in the local pines last night, the first. Out again tomorrow night to listen.

----------


## R93

Heard a stag having a wee moan about an hour ago while I was fishing.
He then let out some half hearted roars. He roared enough to make me walk a ways back to my truck and grab my roaring horn to wind him up.
I could hear him over the river so he was pretty close but went quiet or moved off by the time I got back to where I was fishing.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

Went to the gym ( hunting ) 2 days ago to get fit for a fly in trip next week, despite the shitty weather.

Ran into a very good stag on the tops in heavy mist. But he was gone in a flash !!
Dropped down to where I could see a little and heard my first roar for the season.
A bit half hearted but still a roar.
Found a stag and spiker sparring at around 400m
Stalked in and took the stag  ( made me feel a little bit better at least for a short while ) as he was a bit of a runt head and  the spiker will be a better stag one day.
The dog loved it and I had a long wet climb to the track and trudge out to the truck.
I love it at the real world gym !

----------


## stevodog

Nothing going down opotiki way yet

----------


## Smiddy

Spent 4 hours in westcoast bush, nothing herd, found a few rubs but no stag stench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Spent 4 hours in westcoast bush, nothing herd, found a few rubs but no stag stench 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I could smell a rutty stag when you were at mine this morning 

I see that weather hitting now. Gunna be a rough few days and then they should be into it. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Really? I could smell a rutty stag when you were at mine this morning 
> 
> I see that weather hitting now. Gunna be a rough few days and then they should be into it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol ffs I thought it would help with them not winding me 
thought they might crank up before the change of weather but no, and there were fresh boot prints witch was abit of a cunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Lol ffs I thought it would help with them not winding me 
> thought they might crank up before the change of weather but no, and there were fresh boot prints witch was abit of a cunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every man and his dog starts poking around here in the next week. They scent everything up instead of just using their brains and holding off them. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Shot this fella last weekend 500yards with the .260 143ELDX at 2850fps 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

north west blowing its arse off last night so was a bit of a crap evening. All i need is a couple days southerly just to get in to one spot and drop the temp

----------


## JoshC

Don't worry about the temp, it was 25C on the hill last week and high teens through the night, and they were going bonkers. Get out there now!

----------


## Gibo

Off to the local haunt for a day mish Saturday, hope to catch up with a big fulla I saw last year. I will be so unfit i'll likely die in there  :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

Nothing happening in pureora.

----------


## Mooseman

> Off to the local haunt for a day mish Saturday, hope to catch up with a big fulla I saw last year. I will be so unfit i'll likely die in there


Good luck Gibo, still haven't heard one in our spot yet, mind you we can only go in weekends so they might have started by now.

----------


## Sarvo

> Nothing happening in pureora.


Never was an early block - 6th - 12th then again a flare up around 18th-23rd-ish
Pungapunga would go off 1o days ahead some year and its b all away to the South - odd ah

----------


## scotty

> Nothing happening in pureora.


things are happening.....plenty of activity just not roaring....... alot a sign its been so hot down there during the day i think they are hunkering down in the cool tight guts and only coming out in the wee small hours....... like sarvo said  couple more weeks ......but then it will be like queen street

----------


## Russian 22.

> Never was an early block - 6th - 12th then again a flare up around 18th-23rd-ish
> Pungapunga would go off 1o days ahead some year and its b all away to the South - odd ah


Ah. I was just in with a forum member and we heard nothing. Just a decent bit of sign in the creeks. 




> things are happening.....plenty of activity just not roaring....... alot a sign its been so hot down there during the day i think they are hunkering down in the cool tight guts and only coming out in the wee small hours....... like sarvo said  couple more weeks ......but then it will be like queen street


Crafty buggers.

Yeah. Lost if sign in those but thick Bush.

----------


## Projects

Im heading in to Tongariro this friday evening for a couple nights. Hopefully stir something up.

----------


## Sarvo

> Ah. I was just in with a forum member and we heard nothing. Just a decent bit of sign in the creeks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafty buggers.
> 
> Yeah. Lost if sign in those but thick Bush.


I was talking APRIL !!!!!!

----------


## Pongo12

Southern Pureora has started, just right on last light and through the night

----------


## Russian 22.

> I was talking APRIL !!!!!!


I know. We went on last weekend. 


> Southern Pureora has started, just right on last light and through the night


That's good. Hope that next week it's on where we went.

----------


## Hunty1

Spent last week in the hills. Stags going well morning and evening and moaning throughout the day, hot too! All the deer were hunkered down in the damp creek heads and shady south faces. Good times!

----------


## Sako851

Out Pohangina overnight on Tuesday night. Stayed up at around 950m. On walk back out the following morning I heard my first roar. Struck a primal kinda of adrenaline hit. Unfortunately I had a meet up I had to get to and a couple other blokes had already heard it and were planning on hunting down the gulley and I didn’t want to risk bumping into each other.

Another 300 or so down the track I though I heard a couple more but there weren’t as clear as the first one.

----------


## R93

Just got back from a look around.
Only heard distant farm stags going.
Roared up a little 2 Yr old. He didn't stink.
Pretty quiet. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Just got back from a look around.
> Only heard distant farm stags going.
> Roared up a little 2 Yr old. He didn't stink.
> Pretty quiet. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You should move further away from the fence  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> You should move further away from the fence


I thought a km or 2 across a lake was far enough. 
Can't hunt any creeks or rivers around here due to floods.
Should be able to cross a few creeks tomorrow. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> I thought a km or 2 across a lake was far enough. 
> Can't hunt any creeks or rivers around here due to floods.
> Should be able to cross a few creeks tomorrow. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Good intel there, know where you hunt now  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Good intel there, know where you hunt now


Ya reckon? 
Looking after a nice couple from the states. Bowhunters so just looking for a reasonably mature stag.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a stag going quite well in the last hour. He was pretty safe because there was a big swamp between us and he wouldn't budge.
Big mish tomorrow. If no luck there we might go and get wet. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Very happy American this morning.
We passed up a young stag early and snuck in on another roaring well.
He pulled off a front on neck shot with his bow at 10 yrs.
Deer still went 100yrds before we found him. 
5 Yr old smallish head 8pt. Huge body. Easy 110-120kgs gutted and fat as.

Might be able to get out for a hunt for myself in the next few days. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

> Very happy American this morning.
> We passed up a young stag early and snuck in on another roaring well.
> He pulled off a front on neck shot with his bow at 10 yrs.
> Deer still went 100yrds before we found him. 
> 5 Yr old smallish head 8pt. Huge body. Easy 110-120kgs gutted and fat as.
> 
> Might be able to get out for a hunt for myself in the next few days. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hah. I'm sitting up on the tips above my usual area looking out to where you have been. Nothing at all up here not even a cham today. Will stay the night and see what happens next dark...

----------


## R93

> Hah. I'm sitting up on the tips above my usual area looking out to where you have been. Nothing at all up here not even a cham today. Will stay the night and see what happens next dark...


They didn't roar till we got them going.
Climbed up onto a terrace, hit some rubs and wallows and was lucky with the wind. Thought it was going to be a bust but once we got within a 100 yrds they started.
2 stags roared very well but not what I would call wound up even when we got close.
Didn't smell anything in the wallows.
Just starting imo.
I will post pick once I have permission from the hunter. Never seen a stag at this time of year in such good nic.
Inch of fat on his back steaks.

Gunna turn them into bacon

Got a laugh out of the hunter. He said he thought we were stalking some kind of monster as he has never heard a red roar so close before.  Oh and he says we can stuff supplejack up our asses

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Picked up reloads yesterday.
Poke some holes in paper on Saturday then into it the following weekend.
No chance of a recon so hope we get it right

----------


## sako75

> Done
> Attachment 46912
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Remember this one

Used it on 3 deer this roar and a few others over the year
Cant fault it at all. Wish it got a bit more use

----------


## Sideshow

> Don't worry about the temp, it was 25C on the hill last week and high teens through the night, and they were going bonkers. Get out there now!


 @JoshC nice article you wrote in Rod & Rifle vol 40 enjoyed that one!

----------


## Sideshow

How’s the Fallow bucks going and Whitetail must be warming up now?

----------


## Sideshow

Ok so yep its the ROARING 20s :Wink:  hows it going with looking up those spots from last year and seeing if you can sneak in a pre roar hunt and plan an attack starting now.
I have seen at lest one post on here referring to a pre roar hunt so don't even try to say that its toooooo sooon! :Wink: 

Anyway good luck and looking forward to a few posts and story's   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Shit man i'm still trying to get a roaring stag from last year  :Grin:

----------


## Edunn

> Ok so yep its the ROARING 20s hows it going with looking up those spots from last year and seeing if you can sneak in a pre roar hunt and plan an attack starting now.
> I have seen at lest one post on here referring to a pre roar hunt so don't even try to say that its toooooo sooon!
> 
> Anyway good luck and looking forward to a few posts and story's


Found this chap. Needs a couple more years though.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Found this chap. Needs a couple more years though.
> 
> 
> Attachment 127609


That's what you want @Strummer. What a cracking head that will be Edunn. I agree he needs another two or better three years. Comparing to farm deer I would put him at four years old. What were his lower tynes like for length and placement ? Interested to have @R93 's thoughts

----------


## Edunn

> That's what you want @Strummer. What a cracking head that will be Edunn. I agree he needs another two or better three years. Comparing to farm deer I would put him at four years old. What were his lower tynes like for length and placement ? Interested to have @R93 's thoughts


Brows were good, bez tines were little, trez tines were delightful. 

My guesstimate from a cool 600m with a telephoto lens but no spotting scope was 5y/o. I'll be trying my best to watch him closely over the next couple of years in the hope that no one else shoots him before he's ready.

----------


## R93

Hard to make an accurate assesment from that pic for me but he appears to have everything going on, nice looking animal. Good work Edunn
Its bloody good to see pics of promising animals being left to mature by hunters on this forum.
Hope you catch up to him again when he is at his full potential mate.





Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Edunn

> Hope you catch up to him again when he is at his full potential mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


So do I mate! 
Here's another one that I'm saving for 2024-ish.

----------


## Sideshow

Bloody hell hope he makes it.......what neck of the woods are you in again? Might just have to visit it in 2024 :Thumbsup:  :XD:

----------


## Mooseman

The big 17 point through back red we got on camera over the last three years has turned up again on camera, looking at his head this year he has improved well, it seems a lot of the small points have gone and he has 8 on one side and 6 on the other. We think he is around 6 years old but could be older.

----------


## Sideshow

Got a photo @Mooseman please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## superdiver

> The big 17 point through back red we got on camera over the last three years has turned up again on camera, looking at his head this year he has improved well, it seems a lot of the small points have gone and he has 8 on one side and 6 on the other. We think he is around 6 years old but could be older.


Pics !!

----------


## Mooseman

Brother in law has them at the moment I will see if he can send some through and then I will post them.

----------


## Mooseman

Ok got some pic's from Beeman, first is the stag in November then again on 19th Dec , you can see the growth in the tops. The third is of a nice wide 9 pointer  taken at the same camera. For the area the bigger stag is pretty good.

----------


## superdiver

Wow

----------


## turtle

Just awesome

----------


## Sideshow

He’s coming along :Thumbsup: 
Just came back from Romanian. Bloody hell do they have some good blood stock in there mountains.

----------


## Gibo

> Ok got some pic's from Beeman, first is the stag in November then again on 19th Dec , you can see the growth in the tops. The third is of a nice wide 9 pointer  taken at the same camera. For the area the bigger stag is pretty good.Attachment 127693Attachment 127694Attachment 127695


Pick me up, when are we going!  :Wink:  

They look like rippers!

----------


## Yesmate

that nine mooseman is gonna be the one in a year or 2.

----------


## Mooseman

> that nine mooseman is gonna be the one in a year or 2.


Yes he should be a good one, especially if he grows a few more points. I think once they are at this age they have developed the shape and number of points and as they age they tend to get heavier timber and a bit more length and spread.
I may be wrong but time will tell.

----------


## mawzer308

I've located a few nice Sika stags, a promising young 6 pointer and another with very good length but was unable to count points, also a few average ones too.

----------


## Sideshow

Anyone else been seeing some big boys that show promise?

----------


## High Country Boy

Couple more public land big boys Ive run into in the past couple weeks
Quality of pictures is a good indicator as to why I havent caught up with them

----------


## Dicko

HCB,

Nice animals, they look very promising and good to see on public lands. That's got to get you wanting to go back every time you arrive home!

----------


## High Country Boy

> HCB,
> 
> Nice animals, they look very promising and good to see on public lands. That's got to get you wanting to go back every time you arrive home!


Certainly does, had this weekends trip jacked up within hours of being back

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stags HCB, good luck in catching up with them.

----------


## High Country Boy

> Nice stags HCB, good luck in catching up with them.


Thanks mate, the one with velvet is in a ballot block and I don’t have time to get back so see how he goes, and the other one I might not get back either before he retreats to the bush and he was certainly not where I’d go chasing stags so maybe both bigger next year stags

----------


## Micky Duck

lets hope they pass on thier genes if they havent already done so...

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 131461
> Attachment 131462
> Couple more public land big boys Ive run into in the past couple weeks
> Quality of pictures is a good indicator as to why I havent caught up with them


Now its got to be one of two things either there rather a long way off......or you have the shakes so bad :Wink:

----------


## Puffin

We heard a roar yesterday, south-eastern Ruahines, very early,  but it always seems to kick off quite early there - will be underway properly in a couple of weeks. It's dry up there. Wallows are all dry.

----------


## 223nut

Horrible photo I know... Used phone e to take photo on sx50 from trail cam card.....

----------


## Mooseman

Nice buck be good to run into him during the rut.

----------


## 223nut

> Nice buck be good to run into him during the rut.


Yep, still need a week or two by the looks of the tines

----------


## 223nut

this guy needs another year or two

----------


## Hunteast

More likely to get a bullet or two with all the trophy velvet hunters out there nowadays. Would be great to see grow out and be taken in natural antler. Very nice pic indeed.

----------


## Rees

> Now its got to be one of two things either there rather a long way off......or you have the shakes so bad


i rekon he had the shakes   :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Rees

> More likely to get a bullet or two with all the trophy velvet hunters out there nowadays. Would be great to see grow out and be taken in natural antler. Very nice pic indeed.


  @Hunteast   thats true, an sort of sad to see the Race now in new zealand,  an of course by race, i mean Race to Upload on Youtube!

Absolute nothing better than Hard Natural Antler

----------


## 223nut

Likely he will be shot before his prime, in an area which gets a lot of pressure, he is safe on one side of the road.... Plenty of others animals around if folks are meat hunting

----------


## Sideshow

Have you eaten all those cakes yet @223nut ?

----------


## 223nut

> Have you eaten all those cakes yet @223nut ?


Burp.... Nah lost 10kg so far this summer!

----------


## Sideshow

So all you where doing was sniffing the rappers.....now thats no way to treat that carbion footprint :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

RighteaO fallas JoshC Heard- two roaring yesterday how’s it heating up for the rest of you?

----------


## R93

A few days into a hunt now. Get reception when at the top of a big hill
Heard a few half hearted roars. Seen a lot of deer but struggled to find any stags. When I did find some they were all in a a small area together. Seen a cracker that I hope to find again. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Heard @dannyb has seen something..... Awaiting photos

----------


## dannyb

> Heard @dannyb has seen something..... Awaiting photos




No roar hunt for me this year but managed to take this nice 10 pointer at 409 yards this morning, some good eating he was in top condition with a good inch of fat all over.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice looking stag Danny, good bit of meat for the  freezer alright.

----------


## Sideshow

Man that recon paid off :Thumbsup:  @dannyb

----------


## hotbarrels

Farm stags are roaring hard out in south Auckland

----------


## bigbear

Dry conditions have made hunting hard up this way, seen a few animals over the last few days. Couple stags hanging with the hinds strutting there stuff ready to go. Stil alot of stags mobbed up

----------


## bigbear

> Attachment 132320
> 
> No roar hunt for me this year but managed to take this nice 10 pointer at 409 yards this morning, some good eating he was in top condition with a good inch of fat all over.


 @dannyb nice looking stag, Danny i just started another thread if you want to put up your pic would be great

----------


## The bomb

Heading into pureora on Saturday Foran overnighter,weather looks average but hoping to hear something other than other. Hunters!

----------


## mawzer308

I personally haven't heard anything but, mates have heard some Sika single calling.

----------


## deer243

No reports as yet of roaring stags around here. Considering i saw 7 deer last weekend, no stags in sight or sign of any.

----------


## Chelsea

Heading out this weekend before things heat up. Been up the kaimais a few times over the past few weeks and havent seen or heard anything, they can probably hear me puffing from a mile away.

----------


## Rushy

> Heading out this weekend before things heat up. Been up the kaimais a few times over the past few weeks and haven’t seen or heard anything, they can probably hear me puffing from a mile away.


They are roaring on the farm over the river from me.

----------


## Doctorstrangepork

I did a quick overnighter in Leithen Bush earlier in the week, up on the Block 2 and 3 tops. 

There was a good number of hinds, fawns and yearlings out and about in the morning and evening, only 3 stags seen and they were young 6 and 8 pointers so I left them in peace... no roaring or any sign of mature stags yet.

The block is looking bloody good, lots of feed around and all the animals looked in great condition. Hope everyone has a safe and successful roar.

----------


## Sideshow

How’s the rest of you getting on?

Looks like it’s going to be an early one! :Have A Nice Day: 

Just a heads up from over here, we are having a very early season. Flowers out a month before they should be. Ducks and other birds already paired up and nesting :Wtfsmilie: 

So I’d guess that would mean the hinds might just circle early as well.

Good luck stay save and keep the reports coming in :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

Not much noise from the deer farm down the road, but my plum tree is flowering so it must be spring not autumn.

----------


## Rushy

Yep it is all fucked up.  I saw a goose with some very young goslings a couple of days ago.

----------


## kukuwai

Wasn't sure where to put this but thought id put it here as there are probably a few of you following this thread.

I am just heading home from nelson lakes (rotoroa) was meant to still be there but have been chased out by the wasps its next level up there at the moment. They are currently fixated on protein, making them very dangerous for us hunters.

I came across the remains of a deer maybe a week or so old and it had to be seen to be believed.

There were several thousand wasps on and around it, the whole thing was a seathing mess of yellow and black.

If you are planning on heading that way at the very least take a can of fly spray but that may not be enough.

Be very careful as things could go south fast while dressing or carrying an animal.

PS : No roars were heard.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Wasn't sure where to put this but thought id put it here as there are probably a few of you following this thread.
> 
> I am just heading home from nelson lakes (rotoroa) was meant to still be there but have been chased out by the wasps its next level up there at the moment. They are currently fixated on protein, making them very dangerous for us hunters.
> 
> I came across the remains of a deer maybe a week or so old and it had to be seen to be believed.
> 
> There were several thousand wasps on and around it, the whole thing was a seathing mess of yellow and black.
> 
> If you are planning on heading that way at the very least take a can of fly spray but that may not be enough.
> ...


They (hot arse's) must be all up there then - at this point in time we have no Wasps here which is odd for mid March
PS
I bet there were no fly's on that carcass !!
One thing we liked about wasps back in the Veni selling days was they sure kept the Blow Fly's away

----------


## bigbear

Looked over a few stags last night. Got  in to one within 50m but wasn't the stag i thought he was. Seen what to be a good stag but was  out of light to close the distance,wasn't worth the shot in the wind with out a closer inspection. Really to scared to shoot it just in case the forum didn't approve. :Psmiley: 
 Heard a stag let out couple moans below me in the bush but was to hard to pin down with the wind blowing. 
Still a lot of stags out feeding trying to put on condition, by next weekend they will be into same time as the last years

----------


## Sideshow

Nice going bigbear good luck for next time

----------


## tikka

Seen quite a few stag but nothing worth hanging on the wall,  mostly smashing goats over 63 in 4 days. The dog put me onto 3 stags yesterday and shot a shitty 9 pointer with no bey tines. Heard 1 roar last night and 6 different so tonight as I type this up on my phone.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Wasn't sure where to put this but thought id put it here as there are probably a few of you following this thread.
> 
> I am just heading home from nelson lakes (rotoroa) was meant to still be there but have been chased out by the wasps its next level up there at the moment. They are currently fixated on protein, making them very dangerous for us hunters.
> 
> I came across the remains of a deer maybe a week or so old and it had to be seen to be believed.
> 
> There were several thousand wasps on and around it, the whole thing was a seathing mess of yellow and black.
> 
> If you are planning on heading that way at the very least take a can of fly spray but that may not be enough.
> ...


was the same down coast a little at ikimatua....we killed 7 nests in less than 200 yards of a dry ridge....scary numbers of them around....take care out there folks,someone falling over and breaking a leg with blood around has just about got to be fatal with them numbers of wasps around,so aggressive its scary.

----------


## bigbear

> Nice going bigbear good luck for next time


 @Sideshow my luck might have run out. Went out sat arvo and seen not a bad stag mature might even been going backwards, carried on along the ridge with the option of a better inspection latter that evening. Only gone half hour when i spotted a good stag sitting down under a tree . watched it for a good hour and decided it was a shooter and thats when it went pear shape.
 I heard the thud and seen it roll over and legs kick in the air, next minute it was up and gone. Seen it going over the ridge 20m above with a few other deer. Went over to where it was and couldn't find any blood. Wasn't worth going back with my dog as to many other scents around. Will be back in the same area over the next few weeks so i will keep on looking. First animal i have lost in a while and keep on playing it over and over in my head :Sad:

----------


## Pongo12

> @Sideshow my luck might have run out. Went out sat arvo and seen not a bad stag mature might even been going backwards, carried on along the ridge with the option of a better inspection latter that evening. Only gone half hour when i spotted a good stag sitting down under a tree . watched it for a good hour and decided it was a shooter and thats when it went pear shape.
>  I heard the thud and seen it roll over and legs kick in the air, next minute it was up and gone. Seen it going over the ridge 20m above with a few other deer. Went over to where it was and couldn't find any blood. Wasn't worth going back with my dog as to many other scents around. Will be back in the same area over the next few weeks so i will keep on looking. First animal i have lost in a while and keep on playing it over and over in my head


I know the feeling,  its rude!

----------


## sometimes1

Looks like clements road will be a no go this government announced all gatherings of 500 or more people is to be canceled

----------


## Sarvo

> Looks like clements road will be a no go this government announced all gatherings of 500 or more people is to be canceled


Piropiro Flats - Pureora too then

----------


## The bomb

Not many in north pureora on the weekend,no roars heard either,first time in a long while I have not even spooked an animal ,saw one pile of relatively fresh shit over an afternoon/evening hunt and morning hunt combined.dunno where the deer have gone but not where I usually find them.

----------


## Cartman

Stags are grouped up at the moment in southland was watching 6 of them 30nmins ago and dark as fuck from wallowing . Yearlings and Hinds still nice and summer red. Thought I heard a faint roar last night but probably wishful ears I expect with the daylight and temperature dropping off as fast as it has we will be days away from singing. Fingers crossed as the boys from up north get here thursday for a week of chasing them around.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Not many in north pureora on the weekend,no roars heard either,first time in a long while I have not even spooked an animal ,saw one pile of relatively fresh shit over an afternoon/evening hunt and morning hunt combined.dunno where the deer have gone but not where I usually find them.


I have only hunted the roar once but never did hear a roar during the day

----------


## tikka

Seen 14 stags today most of them still grouped up other than spikes with there moms. Heard a couple of roars at 6PM while cooking tea. Bloody southerly is cold at 1000m and can't see to much low cloud.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Seen 14 stags today most of them still grouped up other than spikes with there moms. Heard a couple of roars at 6PM while cooking tea. Bloody southerly is cold at 1000m and can't see to much low cloud.


Late to be still grouped up @tikka ?

----------


## The bomb

> I have only hunted the roar once but never did hear a roar during the day


Yea thought we might hear something after dark but all quiet except for the moreporks.stayed the night and heard nothing.

----------


## Cartman

Stags going hard last night. And right now at 2.44 am hetting ready for work. It's on boys.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## tikka

> Late to be still grouped up @tikka ?


Have to amend that stags this have separated up and have their own hinds one stag had 9 hinds he was chaseing, still a few roars now, shot a 6 pointer roaring his head off  with his hinds on sunrise.
Time for breakfast and coffee then chase some more stags down.
South Marlborough the roar is on!

----------


## Danny

Last night and Saturday night in CNI still silent. 
Had a six come out to me but not roaring where I have been.

----------


## Slug

Just back from early recon in the West Tararua side in dense bush, not tops/clearing/slip areas so cannot see any stags holding hinds. No roars apart from one piss poor human effort from someone on the opposite parallel ridge basically yelling moo as if reading from a kids book aloud!

There was a stiff cool southerly with lots of banging/moaning trees but did not stop a stag coming in to have a look surprisingly when I was having a coughing fit (I didn't roar at all and wouldn't if nothing else has started season yet) after breathing in a bug that got stuck in my wind pipes somewhere. totally unprepared for it in my fits of coughs but my dog was alerted and frozen staring in one direction but I dismissed it as being wind tree creeks etc and thinking any type of animal would have cleared off from my racket...anyway it saw me first and instantly cleared off. A lot of the wallows had not been visited, only one of the dozen plus I visited had been opened and that's in the general location where the close encounter happened.

----------


## Sideshow

Brillant @Slug so the secret is sound like you have a coughing Virus and the stags will come charging in :Wink:  they didn’t get the memo on self isolate  :Thumbsup:  good luck for your next trip :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mawzer308

Pretty good so far keeping tabs on a couple and shot a couple that I'd been watching. Out again this evening, still haven't heard anything but friends have. Apparently on Monday there were two Sika going at each other, single calling and hee-haw.

----------


## mawzer308

Went out for a look with a mate, got his first deer a young Sika stag. About 20min after the shot we heard another stag hee-hawing.

----------


## Samsamdjt

Out down in southland tonight had a good roar off but lost light as we closed in on the wallow. But it's on so fingers crossed for some good times ahead  😁🙏

----------


## Sarvo

> Went out for a look with a mate, got his first deer a young Sika stag. About 20min after the shot we heard another stag hee-hawing.


Great stuff
I always thought the Sika were a month after the Reds - everything today seem to be flipping back-front
Nothing here yet (inner Pelorus) - was out for night and up at 4am at camp - not a whisper - just the Weka's going full noise on daybreak.

Maybe a bit of rain tomorrow will loosen things up

----------


## Sideshow

> Pretty good so far keeping tabs on a couple and shot a couple that I'd been watching. Out again this evening, still haven't heard anything but friends have. Apparently on Monday there were two Sika going at each other, single calling and hee-haw.


Good stuff @MaWzer do you have any pics, please?

----------


## bigbear

Up to late last night then up to early this morning. my boy shot a stag last night that was letting out the old moan. This morning i heard a few going but they seem to be all young stags. Still a few stags in feeding groups. time for a sleep and have another look tonight

----------


## mawzer308

> Good stuff @MaWzer do you have any pics, please?


A few are in the stags shot 2020 thread, shot two cull stags yesterday evening. Will take my camera out this evening.

----------


## Gibo

Found some ladies yesterday so hunkered down to see if the boys would show, waited an hour then decided f it im off, just as i stripped some clothing off for the slog out i heard a very lazy moan, back to the waiting game, heard him twice more then tried make a move on him, shut up shop after i gave a lazy one back..... should have shut my gob... oh well i have located a nice looking spot so heres hoping hes of worth

----------


## tikka

Had 3 stags going for it on ether side of the tent last night no more than 150m away but to much low cloud to see with headlamp. Had 6 pointer roaring at lunch time yesterday. Still haven’t seen a descent stag with bez tine yet in this area just the bushy cull stags. A lot more stags roaming around now checking out the cycling hinds. Seen a young fawn no more than a month old with its mum, she must of been late to cycle last year. Time to come home nearly out of ammo, dam goats.

----------


## Gibo

> Had 3 stags going for it on ether side of the tent last night no more than 150m away but to much low cloud to see with headlamp. Had 6 pointer roaring at lunch time yesterday. Still haven’t seen a descent stag with bez tine yet in this area just the bushy cull stags. A lot more stags roaming around now checking out the cycling hinds. Seen a young fawn no more than a month old with its mum, she must of been late to cycle last year. Time to come home nearly out of ammo, dam goats.


What has the weather been like there mate? Clear and crisp? We are only getting down to 10 overnight and a bit overcast so may be slowing it up a bit.

----------


## Sideshow

Where are you hunting @Gibo ? The Kaimais or further south?

----------


## tikka

Mostly clear below 800m, yeah about 8 or 10 degrees at night and only 1 frost in 11 days. The bush and the big native is so dry makes for hard stalking. Most of the deer are low down where the water is. Still closest stag shot was 10m.

----------


## Gibo

Cheers mate. Similar to up here then apart from the clear bit, next clear spell i'll have to leap at it  :Have A Nice Day:  Looking like Thursday

----------


## Gibo

> Where are you hunting @Gibo ? The Kaimais or further south?


South of Tauranga mate. Got a mate that lives up the Kaimais and has heard some noises. I'm stubborn and trying to get a trophy out of a block i've been hunting a few years now....I have seen them so I know they are good! Getting onto them for a shot is beating me so far hahahaha!

----------


## Sarvo

I just heard on news "roar cancelled'
Umm - I out at camp now just back having coffee and heard  news say 200k hunters won't be hunting?
Was I hearing things and should I go home  :Mouse:

----------


## Cartman

> I just heard on news "roar cancelled'
> Umm - I out at camp now just back having coffee and heard  news say 200k hunters won't be hunting?
> Was I hearing things and should I go home


You heard wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Official release from Winnie first, you're good to go @Sarvo

----------


## Sarvo

Typical news today
All puff an fluff and BS
They said 'more than 200,000 hunters" will need to wait till 2021 :-)

----------


## bigbear

Seen this evening at work

----------


## Rushy

Nice work place.

----------


## Rushy

> Official release from Winnie first, you're good to go @Sarvo
> 
> Attachment 133669


On ya Winnie.  Top cop is not going to join your fan club now.

----------


## kiwijames

> On ya Winnie.  Top cop is not going to join your fan club now.


It's been retracted

----------


## Rushy

> It's been retracted


That was probably somewhat predictable.  I like the shit stirring aspect of it though.

----------


## Sarvo

> You heard wrong. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


So I was not hearing things :-)

Think all Deer here have gone into lock down too
Never before have I gone 3 days & nights without an animal in one of my 5 GPS Trail Cams
Not a squeak as yet either which is a 1st in 25 years too - always 24th onward spasmodic moaning/roaring

----------


## Cartman

Lol I'm back at home now but have the luxury of hunting at work. I've probably seen 70 animals in the last week. Saw a life time red stag and fucked it up. Saw 2 fallow bucks that would have been 170+ ds easily. I missed 3 easy meat animals for fuck sake havnt missed that many deer in the last 5 years. The other lads got an animal each for the freezer not big stags taken but they are roaring their tits off all fucken day.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Lol I'm back at home now but have the luxury of hunting at work. I've probably seen 70 animals in the last week. Saw a life time red stag and fucked it up. Saw 2 fallow bucks that would have been 170+ ds easily. I missed 3 easy meat animals for fuck sake havnt missed that many deer in the last 5 years. The other lads got an animal each for the freezer not big stags taken but they are roaring their tits off all fucken day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Do you not have a heart ??
I wrote above to try and make guys not feel so shit 
Yours prob made them all want to go and cry

----------


## Cartman

Sorry I'm an idiot sometimes

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Sorry I'm an idiot sometimes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I prob just did same on Best Place to Live Thread :-(

----------


## Sideshow

Face palm guys face palm  :XD:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

The farmed deer down the road have started roaring again in the last few days, even going for it right now.
I have to work out if it’s one stag making all the noise, or if others have joined in. It’s not the first time I have heard them roaring mid-late winter.

----------


## Rushy

> The farmed deer down the road have started roaring again in the last few days, even going for it right now.
> I have to work out if it’s one stag making all the noise, or if others have joined in. It’s not the first time I have heard them roaring mid-late winter.


Yeah that happens..  Generally in farmed deer it is a single animal rather than multiple animals that do it.

----------


## tiroahunta

Yeah we still have the odd one doing a moan. Think we cut a stag for velvet two weeks ago....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Well after last years fiasco lets hope this year is better :Have A Nice Day:  I see Ryan has sharpened his spear :Wink: 
For the rest of you there must be a few out there that where good last year that will be rippers this..lets see how your getting on :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

No bites?
Thought you guys would be out in the hills looking for Mr Big?

----------


## JessicaChen

Il be checking out a spot in the Catlins this week. happy for a mrs small and tasty but a mr big and smelly would be awesome too.

----------


## Sideshow

@JessicaChen let us know how you get on. With spring coming here the muntjac are starting to move I saw a few yesterday heading into the woods to start on the bluebells. Funny the intestines turn blue when eating them. As the mate all year round you can call em in almost any time. Hard to skin but good eating.

----------


## JessicaChen

> @JessicaChen let us know how you get on. With spring coming here the muntjac are starting to move I saw a few yesterday heading into the woods to start on the bluebells. Funny the intestines turn blue when eating them. As the mate all year round you can call em in almost any time. Hard to skin but good eating.


Yep I will report back on my findings. It is an area that isn't very popular, not sure why, but it is restricted land so no other hunters are (legally) allowed to go in when im there which is great. Few years ago found a big wallow and scrapings in that area but never revisited since. 
Got a spot called black gully, blue mountains in the middle of April which is exciting, but cant do any recon there unfortunately. 

Muntjac are funny looking things, the skulls with fangs are awesome. 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_skeleton.jpg

----------


## Sideshow

Yeah you don’t want your dog to corner one as they will give them a good ripping if the dog has no clue and the deer has one!
You also don’t want to hit one in the car, low to the ground and will make a good mess of you front bumper!
Have a crossing place up the road from me. Last count was 12 bumpers on the side of the road :Thumbsup:  need to take a photo of that and stick it in the crash vehicle site lol

----------


## gilly

Feel sorry for those of you who have a Haast roar block. I flew into/over the Waiatoto early January and there were deer everywhere. The Wallis’ have been hammering the shit out of those blocks since then. Yarning with @bluebaiter222 who has been in there since. Gutbags everywhere, and the deer have become nocturnal. He can elaborate more if he chooses. 
I also spoke with a close family friend of the Wallis’ and he said they have shot several thousand in the Haast area over the last few months. 
They don’t get ‘em all but it makes it pretty tough for those of you who have a block and are spending hard won cash, taking leave etc to hunt areas that have been thrashed.

----------


## Sarvo

> Feel sorry for those of you who have a Haast roar block. I flew into/over the Waiatoto early January and there were deer everywhere. The Wallis’ have been hammering the shit out of those blocks since then. Yarning with @bluebaiter222 who has been in there since. Gutbags everywhere, and the deer have become nocturnal. He can elaborate more if he chooses. 
> I also spoke with a close family friend of the Wallis’ and he said they have shot several thousand in the Haast area over the last few months. 
> They don’t get ‘em all but it makes it pretty tough for those of you who have a block and are spending hard won cash, taking leave etc to hunt areas that have been thrashed.


I hear mixed reports about markets
I have a clip now given to me of a mop up in the Hoki region (like shooting fish n a barrel)
But where or what is the market 
They wont be doing it for fun or free

----------


## gilly

I’ve heard it’s for pet food. Or they are stockpiling carcasses at the processors ready for the market to open again.

----------


## Hunteast

pet food and the local market. Though thought that market not so big? Overseas - take a while to get a shipping container and veni only keeps chilled for so long?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I’ve heard it’s for pet food. Or they are stockpiling carcasses at the processors ready for the market to open again.


This is a guess, as the wallis's have their own export certified processing plant I would wager that they will have established Niche markets for 'Organic Wild NZ Venison'. The domestic pet food venny price is $2 kg skin on including plucks, not high enough to operate a flying machine on.

----------


## Sideshow

Price of venny in the UK is right down with restaurants shut. Same would go for Germany.
So I doubt its coming this way.

----------


## Sarvo

Does anyone know 
Has the Pluck been left on the hill or not ??

----------


## bluebaiter222

the numerous gutbags seen in the Waiatoto last week we're paunches only.The heads/ears & plucks flown out attached to the carcass _ all required for both dog tucker & domestic/export markets

----------


## JessicaChen

Found three big new wallowing areas and some scrapings yesterday. Some poop was left that morning but didn't see or hear any deer, just the noisy bloody cows from the nearby farmland. The cows hollered all day and night! 
Only learned recently though that this area I looked at is inaccessible from today till after the roar ends which is a shame. But at least I went out there and learned the area. Not a bad wee bit of forest except for some areas of impenetrable supplejack which red deer wouldn't be able to go through anyway. Pretty much just followed deer tracks that went around these nasty areas.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Stags are getting into it

----------


## Dundee

Been here three times the third time was easier to find.Plenty roaring up the tops of the Ruahines.

----------


## Sako851

That looks nice @Dundee

----------


## Boar Freak

> Attachment 163256
> 
> Stags are getting into it


 @aetchell

----------


## Dundee

> That looks nice @Dundee


you were up here today,weren't you?

----------


## Mooseman

Busy looking area should have a good chance around there.

----------


## Sideshow

How we getting on guys??

----------


## Sako851

> you were up here today,weren't you?


Yeah popped up looking late in the morning without a rifle for a look around. Was that one of your vehicles in the park?

----------


## Sideshow

Anyone started looking yet for this year?

----------


## Carbine

> Anyone started looking yet for this year?


heading out tomorrow for afew days recon work

----------


## deer243

> Anyone started looking yet for this year?


I never do any recon....i i rather be surprised whats there when i get there.Besides, couldnt help myself and take a rifle and velvet stags are just great eating so they just end up 
on the deck. Like to give this time of year a miss until mid feb or March where the stags are still in good nick and hard antler..
Did see a 8 pointer in velvet when trying to get out and  set up a game camera and i know where he be.

----------


## Carbine

Im the other way haven't got any public spots for the roar so doing 7 or 8 3-4 day trips between now and the roar to try and locate some good animals/ground so during the roar im not
wasting my time so to speak, not wasting time so to speak just wasting the roar looking for animals

----------


## Sideshow

I only posted to see if anyone was looking at new ground and to put the thought into your heads…only 4 months to the roar…I’d not shoot the ones in velvet. But I would knock over any yearlings or hinds that had not dropped a fawn.

----------


## NRT

Game camera fucked out got a new ordered mental stuff i have witnessed big fan more deer and trophy blood  Hunter Hills  game cameras rule big fan and fuck all wallaby action

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Had to read that one twice :XD:  any good photos yet @NRT our have you not put it out yet.

----------


## NRT

> Had to read that one twice any good photos yet @NRT our have you not put it out yet.


Agree drinking ,and texting not a strong point Need to get photos off laptop there is a classic one of a velvety red with his head tilted sniffing the camera with wtf expression on his face

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Any updates?
Just got a new bit of land myself so looking forward to the roe buck rut.

----------


## stagstalker

Don’t really get the time to do pre roar recon specifically. For the likes of Sika which I intend to target, I feel your recon would be more ground focussed anyway rather then animal focussed as the stags can travel a long way over the March period into their rutting grounds for April. Places that don’t hold any good stags over the feeding months will have them turn up for the roar and then bugger off again. My best recon info comes from things learnt during previous roars.

----------


## Happy Jack

I haven't managed to get out and look but mates have and reckon its looking good

----------


## Tahr

Got my first hard antlered stag already  :Thumbsup:   :Have A Nice Day:  



So the big guys ought to be well stripped now.

The problem being with "pre roar" scouting is that they don't roar where they grow their velvet. They can move a very long way.

----------


## Louie

> Got my first hard antlered stag already   
> 
> The problem being with "pre roar" scouting is that they don't roar where they grow their velvet. They can move a very long way.


Nice one @Tahr plenty of fat on him??

----------


## Carpe Diem

Fingers crossed for me (as I have had to re-book this attempted recon trip 4 times previously, due to Covid border restrictions last year) I finally have a trip booked down to Ruatiti towards the back end of February and another later on in the season. 

Picked up a lovely spiker there too last trip @Thar using the 1:8 twist .223 with those Speer 75gr Gold dots. This has become my go-to rifle for trips of late. But might equally take the 300win mag just for an outing and a bit of a play as its feeling a bit unloved since the arrival of the other rifle.

----------


## Tahr

> Nice one @Tahr plenty of fat on him??


About average for a spiker. Its the older deer that really lay the fat on.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Got my first hard antlered stag already   
> 
> Attachment 189349
> 
> So the big guys ought to be well stripped now.
> 
> The problem being with "pre roar" scouting is that they don't roar where they grow their velvet. They can move a very long way.


I watched a big stag just starting to strip on Tuesday. Seeing your spiker does raise the question of 'which one to shoot'. I have kept record of spikers on the farm and compared to their two year old heads and beyond and the only sure correlation is body weight / size. The very best spikers - the ones with thick heavy spikes especially if they have little tynes are going to be good, but some of the others with ordinary spikes can surprise you if they are big bodied. I shoot all narrow spikers as they always turn out as crap narrow heads. I would have shot your one too

----------


## silentscope

Got this fella today. Antler feels fully hard under the velvet so will strip it tomorrow. He is as fat as butter so will make good eating.

----------


## Sideshow

@silentscope taken the recon to a new level.....dosent like this one on the block so takes him out so the big boys can move in :Wink:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mohawk .308

Just spent a very warm night in the bush, checking a camera and setting up two more,

Promising signs 

https://youtu.be/Hore9TlnF78

----------


## charliehorse

> Attachment 189461
> Got this fella today. Antler feels fully hard under the velvet so will strip it tomorrow. He is as fat as butter so will make good eating.


Judging by that shot you'll be eating everything too!

----------


## PillowDribbler

Any roaring yet,asking for a friend.

----------


## Tahr

Found the first opened up wallow yesterday. Maybe the heat has made it early.

----------


## Micky Duck

might just have gained permission to have a look on private land.......will do recon,meat gathering trip some time soon to get lay of the land.
things are looking up.

----------


## Carbine

Heading out for 5 days on monday when the flood has passed

----------


## Sideshow

How did the recon go @Carbine?

----------


## Carbine

> How did the recon go @Carbine?


Clouded,rained out on the forecast so will wait until a high is pushing in might have to wait a week as have an infusion in hospital on Monday

----------


## Sideshow

Dam Hope that goes okay :Sad:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Really great recon in the Ruapehu area last weekend @mickey Duck with over a hundred animals seen.  Red's, Sika and Fallow all looking in great nick this year after we've had a bit more consistent rain and plenty of feed around as a result. Although this was on Private land it relies upon animals getting drawn out of the adjoining DOC land.

The Stags and Bucks were already starting to get a wriggle on. Saw some massive absolutely massive Buck heads already in hard Antler and in one shot the week before we got there had inches of fat on him.  
the Red Hinds were making good good recovery and I ended up taking two younger 2yr old's of these (missed a sitter of a neck shot at 300 on a Sika which I'm still not happy about). A couple in our party took Fallow hinds and these had 15-20mm of back fat on them so also in really good nick.

So overall have filled the freezer, and those heads are looking really good this year. So warm barrels everyone -enjoy!!

Carpe Diem..

----------


## Sideshow

Nice  @Carpe Diem when do you think you will head back in to have a crack at the real thing....ie when do you think the roar will kick off in that region?

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Nice  @Carpe Diem when do you think you will head back in to have a crack at the real thing....ie when do you think the roar will kick off in that region?


Given the numbers we saw I don't think it's kicking off yet and is most likely still a ways off. Some animals were stripping velvet or had done already. We saw or heard no roaring and apart from a few Fallow family groups with smaller bucks and spikers in tow the bigger headed animals were all in boy groups of up to 5 or 6 animals, and a few solitary animals (1 Huge Sika Stag and a Couple of Bucks) just wandering around like they didn't have a care in the world.

Given last week consistently got up to about 28 degrees in temp following Dovi- apart from a few showers it's still far too hot and the overnights mild for things to kick off early.

I think we're still a ways off...

CD.

----------


## Shearer

I put a game camera out on Sunday and there was no sign of the usual wallows having been used yet. I saw 3 yearlings and put up a couple of hinds in the area so hopeful for the roar. I should have taken my bow as I played with one yearling for about 10 minutes as it tried to work out if I was a threat or not. Got to withing about 10m of it before it fled. I did get a few photos on my phone but they were pretty crappy.

----------


## Larskramer

Great, snuck into a place to check it out  and on the way out... right on dusk this fella popped out. All hard antler  1x side was pretty stripped, other was just starting.

Let's say, I need to start looking at a new spot .

----------


## 303hunter

Went for a walk this afternoon soon as it got dark the the deer at the deer farm next to the bush block I was in were going off

----------


## Cigar

The stags on the deer farm up the road were roaring yesterday afternoon, first time I’ve heard them this year.

----------


## Tahr

I saw a wallow that had been opened up about a week or so ago. Then a stag I shot in the area 2 days ago had been wallowing quite heavily. Muddy legs and belly.

He shook himself just before I shot him and a shower of water came off him.

----------


## cb14

I went looking for stags last weekend and they seem to be hunkered down as expected.  But I hear a few half ass roars.  Public land.

----------


## Micky Duck

big boys on deer farms were going off last Sunday morning in the misty rain...the majority werent yet in dopey mode.say a few in hard antler stripped off but not coloured up properly yet.....
still only first weekend of autumn..... no frost yet..... hopefully the big fellas can get end away a few times before being shot.should be a really good year for antler growth down here as weather has been absolutely fanfarkintastic for vegetation growth..terrible for grain crops but the maize is 10 feet tall.

----------


## deer243

First hunts for awhile in the last two weeks. Saw a good rut pad  in one area and sign of a ok stag so might go back for a look later.
Today hunted 6 hours in a new block, couple of deer marks but not much. 
Managed to find a good wallow that been used by a hind couple days ago but no sign of a stag. still, put up a game camera to see whats going to come there.
near the end of the hunt oi found a ridge quite a distance away that had sign of a stag so maybe he end up at the wallow as only wallow i found all day.

Been surfcasting rather than hunting this year but i start to get out abit now

----------


## JessicaChen

Haven't done any recon but I will just hunt the places I found a lot of wallows/activity last year and hope something happens.

----------


## Jus

Have been doing recon for the last 4 months, plus knocking hind populations in my spots down to a 3rd of their numbers, atleast trying to. Hopefully the stags will compete hard if their are fewer hinds to go round. Have 3 mature stags on my watch list, was going to get out after one of them this weekend except for catching bloody covid! Checked out a completely new spot a few weeks back that I e scouted with google earth and nz topo maps, a few animals around and a half decent stag which is my best so far so I couldnt help but shoot him. The fat on the bugger was out of this world, over an inch on his rump!

----------


## kukuwai

@Jus pretty sure that should be in the 'stags shot' thread not the recon thread 

Nice head, congrats 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Hope your lungs are okay after coivd @Jus nice head by the way good going!

----------


## Rusa3006

Managed to get out for a walk with my dad on Saturday up a river we might hunt on the long weekend in April. Saw two deer but unfortunately no shots presented. Saw a big pig but it was too quick for me to shoot. Judging by the sign in the creek, a stag seems to be hanging around a big group of hinds and yearlings already. Someone had been up recently as there was a fresh carcass of a hind in the flats. Does anyone know if 17-20th of April will be too late for Urewera roaring action? Nevertheless good fitness as we managed to score Upper Glaisnock first period this year so that should be interesting.

----------


## 223nut

Friend went for a drive on the island, saw a 8point buck and 4 Hinds, he reckoned the buck was keeping an eye on the ladies

----------


## Cigar

Feeling pretty shattered after a 13 km walk today. Very dry and noisy, all the small creeks were dry but with a few prints in them. Heard a couple of deer moving around but couldn’t get close.
A bit of sign on last years scrapes, based on the game camera footage from last year it’s probably the fallow does and young ones doing the initial footwork. Didn’t see any sign of rubbing/thrashing by the bucks so I suspect they haven’t moved into the doe areas yet.

----------


## Ben Waimata

Recon for the roar seems to be going well here. I was checking the back water tank which is located on top of a hill surrounded by pine trees, suddenly noticed a solitary red stag watching me from amongst the trees less than 10m away. Recon for the roar is right, but the bloody deer appear to be stalking me!

----------


## tamamutu

Was out on Friday afternoon/evening waiting on a smallish clearing above a shitty chasm type native filled creek in a pine forest, and just on dusk heard a sika stag doing the hee haw, either in the creek or in the pines on the other side. Just about shat myself, he did another one just as I was leaving, also heard some other deer noises, which possibly were some hinds with him. I thought it was to early for the sikas around here. On another note a nice fat hind was scored on Saturday morning, still in it's summer coat and the fattest hind I have ever shot.

----------


## Ackley

@tamamutu nice to see the work of someone who knows how to skin an animal properly  :Thumbsup:  Not often seen on hunting pages

----------


## Ben Waimata

> @tamamutu nice to see the work of someone who knows how to skin an animal properly  Not often seen on hunting pages


It only needs to look pretty on the plate mate, not hanging off a tree.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

> Was out on Friday afternoon/evening waiting on a smallish clearing above a shitty chasm type native filled creek in a pine forest, and just on dusk heard a sika stag doing the hee haw, either in the creek or in the pines on the other side. Just about shat myself, he did another one just as I was leaving, also heard some other deer noises, which possibly were some hinds with him. I thought it was to early for the sikas around here. On another note a nice fat hind was scored on Saturday morning, still in it's summer coat and the fattest hind I have ever shot.
> Attachment 191865
> 
> Attachment 191866


What did you skin that with mate

----------


## Cigar

> What did you skin that with mate


Probably his hands.
I'm not being a smartarse, he probably punched the skin off like I was taught to do years back, rather than using a knife. The way I was taught, you only used a knife to make the initial cuts in the skin, the rest was done by working the skin off with thumbs and fists.

----------


## tamamutu

Used a clean rag, fist/thumbs, 1/2 blunt knife  with sharper tip making initial cuts, rag for additional grip.  knife for when flesh/fat starting to attach to skin while pulling off and neck was bit of knife work.

----------


## doinit

> Probably his hands.
> I'm not being a smartarse, he probably punched the skin off like I was taught to do years back, rather than using a knife. The way I was taught, you only used a knife to make the initial cuts in the skin, the rest was done by working the skin off with thumbs and fists.


Correct..I still punch/pull off any pelts if I'm  lucky to hang a whole deer in my garage etc. Unfortunately most deer I manage to put down  are usually a long way from any road end. I spent a few seasons as a pelter at a freezing works once punching off sheep pelts..every 8th lamb...all f***in day. A very simple procedure once learnt.

----------


## Longrun

> Have been doing recon for the last 4 months, plus knocking hind populations in my spots down to a 3rd of their numbers, atleast trying to. Hopefully the stags will compete hard if their are fewer hinds to go round. Have 3 mature stags on my watch list, was going to get out after one of them this weekend except for catching bloody covid! Checked out a completely new spot a few weeks back that I e scouted with google earth and nz topo maps, a few animals around and a half decent stag which is my best so far so I couldnt help but shoot him. The fat on the bugger was out of this world, over an inch on his rump! Attachment 191767


massive animal. Hope you had some help getting that off the hill.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Correct..I still punch/pull off any pelts if I'm  lucky to hang a whole deer in my garage etc. Unfortunately most deer I manage to put down  are usually a long way from any road end. I spent a few seasons as a pelter at a freezing works once punching off sheep pelts..every 8th lamb...all f***in day. A very simple procedure once learnt.


Yep the old freezing works skills sure come in handy when dealing with game carcases

----------


## Tahr

This should warm your hearts. 2 days ago.

----------


## Projects

> This should warm your hearts. 2 days ago.


I think I might need to confirm this wallow for myself @Tahr . I can only do this if you provide me with the GPS co-ordinates please, this would be greatly appreciated.....  :Thumbsup:   I'm on day 4 of a 10 day isolation with my family. Hoping I don't catch the 'rona' from them and have to start my own 10 days. My only recon has been satellite and topo planning on new ground I want to get into thus far. Although I have been able to go through all my gear and now reorganize my pack, etc.

----------


## charliehorse

> I think I might need to confirm this wallow for myself @Tahr . I can only do this if you provide me with the GPS co-ordinates please, this would be greatly appreciated.....   I'm on day 4 of a 10 day isolation with my family. Hoping I don't catch the 'rona' from them and have to start my own 10 days. My only recon has been satellite and topo planning on new ground I want to get into thus far. Although I have been able to go through all my gear and now reorganize my pack, etc.


 I don't like your chances of avoiding it @Projects

----------


## Shearer

Saw this one on the tops last weekend of February. No bush for Kms.

----------


## Sideshow

> Saw this one on the tops last weekend of February. No bush for Kms.
> Attachment 191949


 @Shearer looks like you have just buried a hikerthere pack is in the background  :O O:  :XD:  :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## chindit

> Saw this one on the tops last weekend of February. No bush for Kms.
> Attachment 191949


4WD drivers Give me the coordinate's and I will sort it

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer looks like you have just buried a hiker……there pack is in the background


Haha. Our packs. we camped not far away.

----------


## Shearer

> 4WD drivers Give me the coordinate's and I will sort it


Mole Tops. The head of Watson Creek. You are more than welcome to come and have a look. Good luck getting a 4WD anywhere near it though. :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Saw/heard two wild stags roaring on the weekend...

----------


## Carbine

waited for the rain afew weeks ago to pass then head out, headed out to a washed out access fuck, looked at the map ok 500km trip to the west coast and back to get in from behind.
Got to the track took 1hr to walk 600m of the track years worth of snowfall trees across the track and because its a 15k walk to a campsite then another 15k to get to the spot i wanted
to hunt pulled the pin on what was a spectacular week of weather for hunting high country. Headed onto google to see when access would be restored to the original spot well not open
by 9th march now open by mid march so not the best start but still need a cold spell to get them fired up so not the worst news

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

On way to Roxburgh the other evening saw a half decent red stag herding some Hinds away from the road

----------


## Sideshow

> Haha. Our packs. we camped not far away.


Sure they all say that :O O:  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

> Saw/heard two wild stags roaring on the weekend...


Hey @JoshC you must have more recon than that? :Cool:

----------


## Sako851

Heard a roar last night right on dark in Gore area. Just as I got back to my vehicle after slogging it for 4 hours prior not hearing or seeing anything .

----------


## 7mmsaum

Two Sika stags hee hawing just on dark yesterday  

Ferny Ridge Kawekas 

2.5 weeks early

----------


## Dingo

No roars heard yet but seen plenty of deer up high over last two weekends throughout Canterbury high country. Heading back in to a new spot tomorrow so will keep my ears open but really not expecting to get onto roaring stags for another 2 weeks yet. I'll just keep letting the bino's do the work for me

----------


## bigbear

No noise here as yet, hind wallows are in use and been getting used most of summer no real stag wallows been opened up yet. 
And stags don't seem to be with hinds yet.

----------


## cb14

Heard a couple of fallow croaking this weekend.  Private land.

----------


## Shearer

First game camera action. Couple of Nelson lakes trophies (also known as scrubbers :Grin: ).


Can't tell from the photo but they are standing in a wallow.

----------


## JohnDuxbury

Whats a hind wallow?

----------


## Micky Duck

deer like pigs will wallow all year round...a mud bath if you like...helps keep cool,helps rid of ticks and is just" jolly good fun dont you know".
its why deer farmers have wooden frames over troughs,cause bambi loves to play in them otherwise,root out ballcock and mud galore....

----------


## JohnDuxbury

I know what a wallow is, but I have never seen hinds wallowing in the roar

----------


## Hunteast

Like this, hinds in a wallow. Though late roar i have a few with hinds in wallows during the roar proper.

----------


## Tahr

Wairarapa. I haven't seen a red stag with hinds yet. Hinds are grouped up and the odd spiker with them grazing peacefully but the big boys are scarce and not moving around much. They don't seem to have left their velvet growing areas much yet. They will turn up soon I guess.

Have seen Fallow bucks moving around and they seem a bit more restless at the moment.

----------


## bigbear

> I know what a wallow is, but I have never seen hinds wallowing in the roar


Hinds Wallow most of the year, like said above ticks,lice etc watching some the other day covered in mud head to toe. Lot of the yearlings/fawns love playing in the mud

----------


## bigbear

> Wairarapa. I haven't seen a red stag with hinds yet. Hinds are grouped up and the odd spiker with them grazing peacefully but the big boys are scarce and not moving around much. They don't seem to have left their velvet growing areas much yet. They will turn up soon I guess.
> 
> Have seen Fallow bucks moving around and they seem a bit more restless at the moment.


Some here @Tahr but finally found where some stags are living but yep hinds are in there family groups with the old spiker acting like any teen age boy

----------


## charliehorse

> Attachment 192364
> 
> Like this, hinds in a wallow. Though late roar i have a few with hinds in wallows during the roar proper.


That's a great shot

----------


## Moa Hunter

Heard one moan in the dark on Sat night. Hinds as above still not collected by stags. The stags will have to pull their socks up though as the first estrus cycle will start 20-22 March. I shot a nine a week ago (57 kg mince) and a twelve the week before, both hunkered away living in the scrub with beds very close to feeding areas

----------


## Rusky

Moa Hunter, how do you know the hinds first estrus cycle is 20th March?

----------


## A-Bolt

Canterbury high country over the weekend. Lots of hind groups about but no mature stags spotted hanging around them yet. Wallows showing signs of lots of traffic. I shot a 12 pointer which would have been planning some roar action, was pizzled up a bit but didn't show too much interest in either hinds or my roars before I shot him.

----------


## Trout

All deer love water and mud,most of the yr but not so much in freezing winter.brrrr

----------


## Hunteast

Pic is in June - bit of snow but the deer still keen to get into a wallow left over from the roar.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Moa Hunter, how do you know the hinds first estrus cycle is 20th March?


From the date that the first fawns are born, take away the gestation period 234 days

----------


## Hunteast

Pic take 4/3/22. 8 pt stag watching over a hind/Yearling/fawn.

----------


## outdoorlad

Yes all deer wallow, during the roar the stags will piss in them and stink them up to roll around in plus I suspect to cool down from all there activities!

----------


## Mohawk .308

Just spent a night in the Kaimanawa’s, heard 4 heehaws overnight, possibly the same animal but I think there were two. Heard another at first light in the opposite direction. Pretty early to hear roaring, didn’t find any scrapes. Bush is dry as f*ck, stalking, pretty much impossible.

Got this stag on my camera ( time stamp is wrong, it was 10 days ago) I’ve got footage of the same stag on another camera a fair distance away.
He’s in good nick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns7NTKsG8qY

----------


## Shearer

He's in good nick.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Yeah, wouldnt mind bumping into him

----------


## Rusky

Definitely hungry.  Good length of timber.

----------


## Trout

Last week i was watching a big stag with a couple of hinds.A young smaller stag came out of the matagari sniffing around the rear of one hind,thinking he might get a bit.He didnt see the big stag rushing in to him.Big boys antlers hooked the young stag  in the belly.Woow the young stag took off.I thort he was going to drop,but ran about 400yds with the big boy chasing.No let up in speed either,got chased into the bush.Big boy was angry in the body langauage heading back to his girls,was quick in his actions thats for sure.

----------


## Louie

Did a reccy in the Kaimais this weekend, roar/pre roar stuff is pretty new to me.

Would you consider these wallows or pre-wallows?



I shot a pig not far from the below pic, is this from pigs or a stag?



Was glassing a clearing, when I saw this right next to me. I could hear the stag knocking around not far out of sight, meanwhile two hinds were hanging around the clearing edge.

----------


## Cigar

They look like wallows to me!
The easiest way to tell if it's a pig or deer that has been in a wallow is to look at the tracks, generally pig tracks are very round while deer are more oblong/oval. The toes on pig tracks are also very sharp and can look like they have claws (i.e. look like two-toed dog tracks). Pigs will generally rub on a nearby punga or other tree after wallowing, so look for fresh mud on tree trunks. Also look for hair in the wallow.

----------


## Sideshow

Nope thats a 3 toe Dino foot print :Zomg:  :Wink:

----------


## Louie

> They look like wallows to me!
> The easiest way to tell if it's a pig or deer that has been in a wallow is to look at the tracks, generally pig tracks are very round while deer are more oblong/oval. The toes on pig tracks are also very sharp and can look like they have claws (i.e. look like two-toed dog tracks). Pigs will generally rub on a nearby punga or other tree after wallowing, so look for fresh mud on tree trunks. Also look for hair in the wallow.


thanks for the info mate, now that I think about it the pig was pretty clean looking when I knocked him over too

----------


## Sideshow

Looks fairly dry up there, take it no rain yet?

----------


## Louie

> Looks fairly dry up there, take it no rain yet?


Yeah the creeks and streams were pretty low. Shit tonne of blown over trees keeping the deer handy though

----------


## Billbob

i heard yesterday that stags started roaring properly in Queenstown region on Sunday night, so as this southerly today flows north should get the rest of NZ going.

----------


## Freezer

@Louie do you happen to have a pic of the pig you shot?

----------


## Louie

> @Louie do you happen to have a pic of the pig you shot?


 @Freezer Young boar with 3 others, definitely on the small side but the bastards had been making a mess of the place rooting up everything.

----------


## Freezer

Good work. 

I was interested as on one of my weekend hunts I came across a pig that had been left.  Wondered if it was you.

----------


## Sideshow

Nar his dose not have white socks

----------


## deer243

Went for a look on sunday, no action or roaring. Found a couple of wallows but only a couple of hinds and a spiker been using it in the last couple of days.
Not much sign of any decent stags, wasnt a area i was going to hunt for the roar anyway so i certainly wont now.
I always hear stags going in the bush from the 20th so i suspect it should be about the same.
OI go again this sunday or monday and then again on friday or saturday when i should hear some actoion and hopefully a stag down

----------


## Tahr

Last night. Nice 12.
Gave him a few roars but he just wandered off. Wasn't interested.
Hope to catch up with him sometime.

----------

